# Vasorn, The World Under Dragonfire - Calling all players!



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

This game will be something completely different.

Over 400 years ago the Dragons took over, smashing the bastions of the arcane, draconic gods slaying the gods of the lesser races and silencing diving power, enslaving the other races and taking over the world.  The dwarves and gnomes live as slave races forced to mine and create fine things for draconic hoards, the humans live in their towns, tending herds and crops for the dragons' food, and what few elves that didn't die are forced to work continuously to dismantle the endless ruins that dot Vasorn's surface.  

Orcs live in savage hoards on their own, though at any time they can be captured for slave labor.  Halfling retain a measure of autonomy, and are the only lesser race allowed to move freely across the surface, taking care of all the trade (though they of course are always led by a half-dragon).

In the Underdark things have not gone so well for the dragons.  As the Underdark has far more places to hide, many of the drow, duegar, and svirfneblin have escaped and organize heavy resistance against them, along with the occasional aboleth, illithid, and beholder.  Under the waves of the ocean the aquatic races fight the dragons as well.

But with all the races under the claws of the dragons, what can heroes do?  Well, that's up to you.  

What's written above is only a small part of the history and culture of Vasorn, and I'd highly recommend checking out the following link before deciding.

Vasorn, the world under dragonfire 

_What Vasorn means for PC creation_
With the gods dead and the dragon gods refusing worshippers from the lesser races, the only way to get clerical divine power is through a PrC like those in Malhavoc Press' Requiem for a God (Disaffected with different flavor text or the Harvester of Divinity are appropriate).

Also, most of the lesser races do not have any special arms training aside from hunting weapons (bows, spears, knives), unless they are draconic-led monster-hunting teams (about as close to normal adventurers as they can get).

Virtually all arcane schools were destroyed when the dragons took over, so unless you're from the Underdark, it's unlikely you're a wizard.  Teaching arcane magic to the lesser races is an offense punishable by death, but some have it in their blood anyway (sorcerers) and attempt to use it discretely anyway to lessen their workload.

Druids are the most common casters of any magic, though the dragons keep a close watch on any they suspect to be druids.  The dragons hate magic that they don't control, and so most druids make the most of their shapeshifting abilities and spend a great deal of time hiding.

*Character Creation:*  3.5 rules, ECL 11 including templates.  Standard wealth.  32 point-buy.  max HP at first level, 75% of max for remaining levels. Books allowed will be Races of Faerun, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, Faiths and Pantheons, Materia Magica (Dark Nebulae), Arms and Armor (Bastion Press), all splatbooks, all three core books, MMII, Monsters of Faerun, Psionics Handbook, Mindscapes, (and now Expanded Psionics Handbook), Drconomicon, Savage Species, and Dragon magazine #277-#319. Also my own PrCs (link in sig) are up for use as well. Spellcasting Prodigy is banned. What you see is what you get for the books, I won't be using anything outside of them. Everything is subject to DM approval before use (as well as the most current errata).

*Where shall we adventure*
That's up to you.  I have about a half-dozen suggested routes for adventures that PCs could take in Vasorn in the link, so take a read and see what you think.  As for level, we'll cross that bridge once everyone decides what kind of adventure they'd like to do.  

Who will answer this call?

*Heroes of Vasorn*
_Paxus Asclepius_ - *Grim "Shadowman" Daergal * - N Male Svirfneblin 3/ Rogue 3/ Illusionist 5
_Keia_ - *Zykovian Sarellion* - N Male Psionic [3] Half-Dragon Sapphire [4] Rogue 2/ Fighter 2 [Type: Dragon, Human Base]
_Velmont_ - *Gortag Barrik* - N Male Orc Figther 10/ Barbarian 1
_Dark Nemesis_ - *Alyshia Ra’nier * - CN Female Drow [2] Rogue 3/ Wizard 5/ Arcane Trickster 1
_Zerth_ - *Zass'sk* - LN Male Lizardfolk 2/ Monk 8
_Nac Mac Feegle_ - *Eleth Shadowfall* - CG Male Shadow Elf Ranger 5/Dragonstalker 4


*Alternates*
Manzanita
Graywolf-ELM
Urbanmech

*Inactive Players and Characters*
_Dr. Zombie_ - *Iluvan'an Tesau, Jester of Death, Ishamael, Betrayer of Hope* - N Male Elven Bard 11 _(deceased)_
_Kalanyr_ - *Elaugaugein Ark'en'ett* - CG Male Drow 2/Wizard 6/Fighter 1/Spellsword 1/Dragonslayer 1 _(deceased)_
_Velenne_ - *Durlp* - N Male Wererat Gnome Ranger 7 [LA 3]

Rogue's Gallery
In Character Thread


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

I'd love to get in on this game, no matter how it turns out, but as I'm the first poster, I figure I'll get my ideas in as fast as I can.

I'd prefer to start out with at least a modicum of ability to survive a dragon attack, at least by an individual; the idea of a group of Underdark freedom fighters, respected, envied, and possibly even _liked_ by the surface-dwellers has a lot of appeal.  I think the setting is best exploited by having the group focus on combatting the dragons, both directly (sabotage, raids and assassinations on the collaborators, maybe even a hatchling or two if we're really foolhardy) and through aiding organized resistance.  The essence of the dead gods should come into play at some point, but ideally by pure accident; I see nothing to indicate that anyone but the linnorms can even imagine that the gods are still around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

Paxus, glad to have you aboard.  I also know that Brother Shatterstone expressed interest in this game, so that makes two.  I'd like to take no more than six, plus some alternates.  

I thought the Underdark angle might be a big draw too, so I have some ideas in that direction.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 16, 2004)

I like the background. I have always loved resistance game, so a game where we are fithing against the dragon could be cool. I have even one concept that could be pretty interesting to play.

As Paxus said, a game where we can survive a single dragon attack of low power could do a good start of power. In no way we should be able to survive a massive dragon attack or a powerfull one, something that we have to think twice and prepare ourselves well if we want to kill a dragon.

As for any things else. underdark or undersee, on an hidden village or as a hafling trevleller, all could be interestiing.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2004)

You can count me in. While it could be fun to play a group that would be able to survive a dragon attack, imagine how much fun it would be to start as first level slaves of one of the most powerfull dragons, and then try to plot an escape, sorta like "the great escape" movie. THAT would be dangerous and exciting. That sorta thing could be played with only a few players.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm interested.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> You can count me in. While it could be fun to play a group that would be able to survive a dragon attack, imagine how much fun it would be to start as first level slaves of one of the most powerfull dragons, and then try to plot an escape, sorta like "the great escape" movie. THAT would be dangerous and exciting. That sorta thing could be played with only a few players.




It might be fun initially, but then there's a tremendous timegap between the beginning and the point at which we can actually _do_ anything besides run and hide.  It would also take a truly ridiculous amount of planning, and an unusually high post rate, to have even the slightest chance of pulling it off without suspending our disbelief from a rafter with its own belt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

I see my name already on the list I wonder how that happened.  Isida, I'm glad you started recruiting for this little gem. 

Slaves could be interesting, especially if everyone is interested in playing a different species, but dragons, and their armies do not mix well with first level characters.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I see my name already on the list I wonder how that happened.  Isida, I'm glad you started recruiting for this little gem.
> 
> Slaves could be interesting, especially if everyone is interested in playing a different species, but dragons, and their armies do not mix well with first level characters.




If we go the Underdark route, that'll give us an easy explanation for why we're together, and I've wanted to play a svirf for a long time.  Incidentally, Isida, are you allowing the Arcane Trickster, or any similar PrC?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Pa true enough on the reason for being together...  I'm not sure about race but my fondness for a large goblinoid is very hard to resist...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Pa true enough on the reason for being together...  I'm not sure about race but my fondness for a large goblinoid is very hard to resist...




Pity you can't be a cleric, though if we get ahold of enough divine essence, who knows?  Maybe you'll get to go one step better than Avatar.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Pity you can't be a cleric, though if we get ahold of enough divine essence, who knows?  Maybe you'll get to go one step better than Avatar.



*LMAO* nope not this game I'm going to keep it simple.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *LMAO* nope not this game I'm going to keep it simple.




We've got a bunch of dead gods lying around.  It's a shame to let them go to waste.  Isida, are you planning on using Requiem for a God?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> We've got a bunch of dead gods lying around.  It's a shame to let them go to waste.  Isida, are you planning on using Requiem for a God?





			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> With the gods dead and the dragon gods refusing worshippers from the lesser races, the only way to get clerical divine power is through a PrC like those in Malhavoc Press' Requiem for a God (Disaffected with different flavor text or the Harvester of Divinity are appropriate).




PA, does that help any?   Oh and if their dead and just lying around their really no good to me...


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> We've got a bunch of dead gods lying around. It's a shame to let them go to waste. Isida, are you planning on using Requiem for a God?



Requiem for a God?

If we're gonna play a little higher in lvl, will you allow other races from Savage Species?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 16, 2004)

What happens with the classes like the paladin and the ranger?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It might be fun initially, but then there's a tremendous timegap between the beginning and the point at which we can actually _do_ anything besides run and hide. It would also take a truly ridiculous amount of planning, and an unusually high post rate, to have even the slightest chance of pulling it off without suspending our disbelief from a rafter with its own belt.



The rulers of the planet are dragons who KILLED GODS. Unless you want to play lvl 20+ characters with some extreme magic we won't really be able to do something besides running and hiding.

It is true that it would take a large amount of planning and posting, but isn't that why we are here? 

As for the difficulty, after 400 years security might have gotten a bit shoddy, as all the humans and most of the non-humans will be born in slavery and therefore more easily subdued and less rebellious. As an ancient dragon I'd be sure to create different positions and different levels of competivity between my slaves so that they have some reward for being "good", and some punishment for being "bad", and an incentive to betray each other in order to promote or avoid being demoted.


On the other hand, an "underground" rebellion might be cool to play as well, and the underdark is a very versatile setting.


(in a vague way this reminds me of a fantasy setting i read about in a novel called "elvenblood" or sumpthing, where elves rule the world and humanity is enslaved, quite nice)

Whatever you decide, i'd love to play, just let me know what lvl/stat gen/races. 
Btw, I'll be away on a romantic weekend with the missus, and therefore unable to post .


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

Dr. Zombie, Kalanyr, glad to have you aboard.

rangerjohn - paladins, as a whole, really don't exist in Vasorn, as they both worship deities and require extensive weapons training.  Rangers exist in plenty, though most of them don't know how to use swords and they quickly learn to supress the fact that they have magic at all.  It would probably not surprise you at all to learn that most take favored enemy: dragon very early on in their careers.

PrCs I'll be allowing on a case by case basis, but generally there's not going to be a huge amount of them.  The places where there still are organizations that have PrCs are either the Underdark, Underwave, or the dragons.  Very few PrCs exist outside of those places (though some of the dragon-led and sponsered monster-hunting teams are able to take one common amongst the dragons), aside from those that are also applicable for hunting (such as the Deepwood sniper or Peerless archer).

In the Underdark the Arcane Trickster would be available, as it would be used to infiltrate dragon-controlled cities and free slaves.  This is seen as a dangerous profession to say the least.  Such a person would call themselves a Cagebreaker.

As for Savage Species, I do not own it, but I might possibly allow something.  It depends on what you have in mind.  Not all monsters in the MM exist in Vasorn (for example, there are no giants or titans, you don't see celestials, demons, or devils, and there are very little undead creatures, just as a note).

Also, just to be sure, the dragons didn't kill the gods of the lesser races, the dragon _gods_ killed the gods of the lesser races.  

Anyway, since we seem to be liking the Underdark, how about 3.5, 8th level, 32 point buy, max HP at first level and 75% thereafter, 13,500gp to spend as you please (no more than half on one item) with a wish list submitted for the other half, and each level of an ECL getting d8 hit points just because I'm a nice DM.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 16, 2004)

The underdark is pretty good, and the setting to start seems pretty good. If we want, it could start with an escape to the underdark. The idea is not bad, and with dragons, it is easy to create an environement where it is hard to escape. I would even be ready to start naked if we start as escape slaves. Even a 8th level guy who have only a club and some rags will have to run and hide, but it would be easy after that to boost ourselves and become something more active in the resistance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

If you're interested in that kind of scenario, I have a possibility.  Some of you could be workers or supervisors (at 8th level you're about as high as you can go as a non-dragon) in the dwarven and gnome mines, and some of you might be human workers in the village below that provides food to the mines above.  Someone might even be one of the halfling traders that coordinates between the two places.

The rest of you would be members of the Underdark resistance.  They do a cagebreak in order to get the rest of the party out (along with some others, of course).  The former slaves have the insider information about the dragon operations.  The freedom fighters have the training and the equipment.  Together you guys can strike back at the dragons.

So that's one possibility.  

Just as a note, elves are pretty rare and half-elves even more so.  Very few elves are left, most as slaves and a tiny fraction remain free trying to eke out an existance on the forest fringes.  But those that remain are some of the most powerful free druids left.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 16, 2004)

Count me in if there's still room.  I like these:

<quote>PCs are dragon-employed monster hunters

PCs are dragons or half-dragons

PCs are Underdark rebels</quote>

...in that order of preference.  Perhaps there might even be a way meld them.  The Gladiator theme also piques my interest but mostly because of my love for gladatorial history. 

The setup you listed above works for me.   I have no ideas for a character concept just yet but I've always had a soft-spot for fighters so you can probably count on that at least.


----------



## Keia (Jan 16, 2004)

Very interested as well.  The storyline and ideas sound amazing.

I'd be happy to play in whatever was decided (or to be an alternate), if you'll have me.

Personally, if we go the resistance route, I'd be interested in something of an idea I came up with for the story - sort of an outcast half-dragon.  Someone who has compassion for the 'lesser' races and was working with the resistance until he got outed.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

Keia, thanks for the kind words!  I have you down as the first alternate.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If you're interested in that kind of scenario, I have a possibility.  Some of you could be workers or supervisors (at 8th level you're about as high as you can go as a non-dragon) in the dwarven and gnome mines, and some of you might be human workers in the village below that provides food to the mines above.  Someone might even be one of the halfling traders that coordinates between the two places.
> 
> The rest of you would be members of the Underdark resistance.  They do a cagebreak in order to get the rest of the party out (along with some others, of course).  The former slaves have the insider information about the dragon operations.  The freedom fighters have the training and the equipment.  Together you guys can strike back at the dragons.




I like that idea a lot.  I'm going to be putting up a svirfneblin Cagebreaker-in-training as soon as possible; if we don't decide to go that route, I can just recycle him for another game.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 16, 2004)

I have two concepts now.  Which would you all prefer?

1.) _Mossaka_ - Half-Dragon Half-ogre Barbarian.  He's outcasted for being incredibly naive and somewhat schizo.  Normally he's very child-like in demeanor but randomly innocuous things throw him into fits.  (The half-ogre is the race presented in Savage Species and dragonlance)

2.) Durlp - Gnome Wererat Ranger.  Easily one of the most hideous creatures to ever lay eyes on, he stays in the shadows and plots various means of survival through deception and cunning.  His appearance makes him an abomination to dragons who literally can't bear to look at such ugliness.  The Complete Warrior presents a ranger variant that doesn't cast spells which I think would work well.  I don't have it here with me but I can you details later if you like this concept.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, I just have one problem with Mossaka.  A half-ogre half human combined with a half dragon is too many halves.  Just take a normal ogre and throw on the half-dragon template.  Oh and the half-dragon template I'm putting at a +4 ECL.  Just as a note.  Hmmm... what's the ECL for an ogre anyway?  2?  3?  5?

I kinda like the idea of Mossaka.  No dragon is entirely an outcast (species solidarity and all that), but he might have been assigned somewhere where he could do little harm... like say being a slave supervisor at a minor mine...  

Or perhaps he's a "scout," or "border guard," i.e. he's basically free to wander around on the fringe and wreak havoc on any non-dragon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 16, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> What happens with the classes like the paladin and the ranger?



I know Isida covered this but if I can make a suggestion there is a magicless ranger in the Complete Warrior.  Would that work better, Isida? 

Is their any desire to play then enforcers?  (I know I know day late and a dollar short but I thought I would throw it out there anyways.)

Also their are only two half to a person...   

ECL for an ogre is 6 (4 Racial HD and +2 Level Adjustment) (source Savage Species) and a half dragon template and your looking at ECL of 9.

Any objection to may Bugbear half-dragon?  (3 Racial HD +1 Level Adjustment) (source Savage Species) and a half dragon template and your looking at ECL of 7.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I like that idea a lot. I'm going to be putting up a svirfneblin Cagebreaker-in-training as soon as possible; if we don't decide to go that route, I can just recycle him for another game.



I'll go for an elven bard, enslaved by a dragon and kept as a "pet" for four hundred years. He escaped to the underdark a few years ago.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 16, 2004)

Grim "Shadowman" Daergal
Svirfneblin 3/Rog3/Ill2

Str 6
Dex 18 (20)
Con 12
Int 18   (20)
Wis 12
Cha 6

Melee

Feats:  Spell Focus: Illusion, Greater Spell Focus: Illusion, Weapon Finesse

Skills:  72 from Rogue, 12 from Illusionist.

Decipher Script 7 ranks   +12
Disable Device 9 ranks     +21
Escape Artists 9 ranks      +14
Hide 9 ranks                     +20 (+2 race, +4 size)
Knowledge: Arcana 6 ranks   +11
Listen 9 ranks                      +10
Move Silently 9 ranks            +14
Open Locks 9 ranks              +21
Sleight of Hand 2 ranks         +7
Spellcraft 6 ranks                   +11
Spot 9 ranks                         +10

EQ: Gloves of Dexterity +2, Headband of Intellect +2, Master's picks (Masterwork thief's tools which also add a +5 competence bonus to Disable Device and Open Locks), MW small light crossbow, small rapier.

Background and wish list up after O-Chem lab.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, the Rogue's Gallery is up.  Please put your wish list at the bottom of your character sheet.  Remember to put full breakdowns for everything (stats, AC, saves, attacks, skills, etc.) as well as prices for everything.

Rogue's Gallery 

The character example is obviously not a character from Vasorn (she's from the Forgotten Realms), but I need everyone to do their character sheets in the format presented.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, as it seems we're looking at ECL 9 or so with the races that people want to play, I'm bumping up the level from 8 to 11.  That gives you 33,000gp to play with and another 33,000gp for me to play with!


----------



## Velenne (Jan 16, 2004)

Isida, do you happen to own the Draconomicon?  There's a Dragonkin in there that would serve about the same purpose as my half-dragon ogre (or at least the same visual I was going for) which is total ECL 9.  IIRC they're also presented in the Monsters of Faerun but there may have been changes.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 16, 2004)

I do not own the Draconomicon, but if you want to e-mail me the Dragonkin stats I'll take a look.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 16, 2004)

You've Got Mail!


:d


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, as it seems we're looking at ECL 9 or so with the races that people want to play, I'm bumping up the level from 8 to 11.  That gives you 33,000gp to play with and another 33,000gp for me to play with!



Sweet!!  Is my bugbear half-dragon idea okay then?  

Oh yeah and is this 3.0 or 3.5?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

3.5 and the bugbear is ok.  Velenne, I'm ok with the dragonkin.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2004)

I have a few different concepts lined up but I need to check if any of the following exist since it may decide for me which one: Eldritch Knight, Spellsword, Bladesinger, Mystic Theurge  or Loremaster

I'm thinking of playing a Male drow, either a fighter/mage type or a Druid/Wizard/Mystic Theurge, I also have another backup concept. 

Edit - Oh and does the Dragonslayer from the Draconomicon exist? I can email you the details if you don't have the book.

.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Hmm...  The mystic theurge makes me twitch mightily, but for the Underdark people it would exist.  Most people don't have a lot of time to spend making healing potions, so someone that can heal themselves as well as offer firepower is a much better asset than a more powerful wizard that has to be healed by another.

The Loremaster, not so much as generally people don't spend much time just doing research.  So, no loremaster.

Eldritch Knight would exist, and would be a favorite class of male drow.  Most drow females train as clerics then take the Disaffected PrC to try to regain what power they had under Lolth.  

Spellsword would also exist.

Also, if anyone's interested, if you want to use psionics, go ahead.  I use the alternate psionic combat from Mindscapes and the alternate rules from If Thoughts Could Kill.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, e-mail me the Dragonslayer if you want me to look it over.  Needless to say the Foe Hunter (focused on dragons), the Heartseeker and Vengeance Sworn (from Dragon #296), and probably this Dragonslayer are all very popular PrCs with Underdark and Underwave rebels.  Well, with all rebels but usually only the Underdark people have the means to train whole legions of them.

Also, if anyone wants additional information any additional stuff (be specific), please post here or at the WotC boards.  I hope to have the Laws of Vasorn up sometime tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2004)

Ray,

Do you want me to prepare a character also, or just wait until summoned?

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Keia, if you want to prep a character, go ahead.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida: You have email.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Kal - You can have the Dragonslayer but I want to bump up the prereqs.  I want at least one level of arcane spellcasting, 4 ranks of Tumble and 6 ranks of Knowledge (arcana).  I also want Diehard.  Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2004)

Yup, sounds reasonable, still not sure what I'm doing yet, I'm just seeing what options I've got. thanks Isisda. Actual those prereqs probably make more sense than the ones given by the class. 

Oh and I'm not sure if you missed me asking about the Bladesinger before.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Hmm... the elven bladesinger...  I'm gonna say no.  Spellsword yes, bladesinger no.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2004)

OK, I've got my concept together now. Should be posting soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida, I'm curious when do you want the characters by?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

As soon as you can write them!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> As soon as you can write them!



I guess I can't be a slacker then...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh are we limited in what can chose for our dragon half and does this effect our alignment?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

You're not limited in what you choose for your half-dragon type, but just know that metallic half-dragons are fairly rare.  Most metallic half-dragons are halflings, but occasionally one of the remaining metallics will foster other offspring with a view to tempering their race's excess through their children.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2004)

About to post, my character, just a question, do the bonus d8 hp increase our skill maximum ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2004)

This Double Post Brought To You By Kalanyr's Impatience!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

Makes sense to me Isida but I can imagine their being much, if any, trust with a non metallic dragon in the underdark, or are their Chromatic Dragons on the side of the rebellion?

I'm sure it doesn't but I guess I should check, does the ECL hit points we gain increase do the half-dragon template?  (Racial hit dice go up one size. D8s to d10s max d12)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Nope, these are not racial hit dice, just some extra hit points.  So you don't get any skill points, or feats, they don't count toward your character level or anything like that.  And these extra hit dice don't get increased with the half-dragon template.

Generally there are not chromatic dragons on the side of the rebellion, though the occasional chromatic half-dragon is.  They're pretty rare though, as most chromatic half-dragons with half a brain can get a very comfortable position (and most have them from birth).  But you do see the occasional gem half-dragon in the rebellion as well as the metallics.  A chromatic half-dragon would be fighting constant suspicision at best and outright attacks at worst if he were to join the rebellion.  But there are a few.  Very few.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida, again all that makes sense to me...  So metallic are rare and probably never breed with a bugbear.  A Chromatic half-dragon would almost never been in the rebellion.  So that leaves gems, something I had not given much thought too, or about 50 other different dragons from third party publishers, which I do to have a few of.

How creative can I be or do you want me sticking to WoTC?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Depends.  Throw out some suggestions.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 17, 2004)

On the idea of prc's how about your bondblade?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 17, 2004)

If you're still looking for alternatives put me down for a possible then, seems like to kill something of incredible size and power, with resources unimaginable, you need something that can run for help quickly.  I've been wanting to play a halfling monk/sorcerer for a while now...if you'll have me of course.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2004)

My first concept would have been a bard, but as there will be alredy one, I will go for a more figther class. I was thinking of an Orc, slave of the dragons. His low wits make him a prefect slave, but even then, he starts to become tired of being abused by his master.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 17, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> On the idea of prc's how about your bondblade?



Awesome PrC btw. 

Isida, after searching far and wide...  I came back to a WotC dragon.  How about a Deep dragon?  (As seen in the Monsters of the Faerun pg. 40)  They’re known allies of the drow, which would make there often spring less than trustworthy in most campaigns but this is hardly a normal campaign.

Serious but unusually question.  Is the dragon always the father or the mother or does it very on case-by-case bases?  (Told you it was unusually, btw, my few years of biology has me thinking they most be the father in all cases.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 17, 2004)

No just have dominant genes.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 17, 2004)

I'mm off for the weekend, will post char sunday evening, thinking about bard/arcane archer, but if we play ecl 11, how about a doppleganger?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2004)

Heh, I have to agree with you Brother Shatterstone logically the dragon has to be the father, a female dragon wouldn't be correctly setup to give birth to humanoid young, unless bugbears hatch from eggs.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida: What books do you access to ? I don't want to use anything you don't have when choosing my spells or equipment.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

Re:  The Bondblade.  Yeah, you would get the occasional Bondblade, particularly among the Dragonhunters.  Whetting your sword in dragon blood seems to be a trigger for that kind of bond.

Also, Phoenix and rangerjohn I have you down as alternates.

Bro - The deep dragons were never allies of the drow in Vasorn, and aside from the shadow dragons, are the second most feared type in the Underdark.  Their _true seeing_ ability destroyed the illusion magic that so many depend on to give them an edge.  A half deep dragon would have to fight for acceptance in the Underdark.

As for the father/mother debate, typically it is the dragon who is the father.  A half-dragon baby is usually a bit larger than a normal baby, perhaps with some scales too, but usually isn't too much worse than that to birth.  However, their heritage becomes abundantly clear in the first year of their life.

Female dragons will occasionally give birth to half-dragon offspring, always while they're in humanoid form.  But since this makes them very vulnerable, they generally don't do it, preferring instead to give birth to dragons.

Dr. Zombie, I would really rather not have a doppleganger if you don't mind.

Kalanyr - the books I will be letting everyone draw from are the 3.5 core, Underdark, Magic of Faerun, Races of Faerun, and Dragon magazine 277-315.  I have a great deal of other books, and if there's something you really really want from another book, ask.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2004)

The concpet I am thinking, is an Orc who is a figthing slave of a dragon. It may be gladiator, or some kind of guard, I don't know where dragons use slaves outside the arena.

But as I see him, he would not have much possession if he is figthing in the arena. All that he gots, they are lend by the dragon master. If he is a guard, he may have an armor and some weapons, but would a Dragon gives magical items to a slave, even if he is doing some valuable job for the Dragon?

What do you think of all that? Would it fit well in the game?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

An orc slave would work.  Slaves are used for simple manuel labor like cleaning in the city (carting away garbage, street sweeping, etc.), as well as helping with unskilled tasks like removal of rocks, gravedigging, and other such things.  A non-dragon slave might be given some weapons training in order to act as a kind of supervisor over other slaves, or to guard slave quarters.

A gladiator would have a great deal more weapons training, and even possibly magic items, though they would only be used during areana fights.  

I have a potential idea if you go the gladiator route that would integrate you into the others, no matter what they decide.  Sometimes famous gladiators are taken from place to place to put on exhibition fights for dragons and half-dragons that cannot get to the cities.  If the Cagebreak were to happen while you were fighting for the entertainment of the overseers you would have all your magic items on you...

Just a thought.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> An orc slave would work.  Slaves are used for simple manuel labor like cleaning in the city (carting away garbage, street sweeping, etc.), as well as helping with unskilled tasks like removal of rocks, gravedigging, and other such things.  A non-dragon slave might be given some weapons training in order to act as a kind of supervisor over other slaves, or to guard slave quarters.
> 
> A gladiator would have a great deal more weapons training, and even possibly magic items, though they would only be used during areana fights.
> 
> ...




I can't hardly see a level 11 Figther to be a mere slave superviser. I'll go with the Gladiator. If he have survived that long to be that much trained, it would make more sense to have that much training, and for my starting equipement I can choose, all may be taken ito an arena without much problem.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Kalanyr - the books I will be letting everyone draw from are the 3.5 core, Underdark, Magic of Faerun, Races of Faerun, and Dragon magazine 277-315.  I have a great deal of other books, and if there's something you really really want from another book, ask.




Armor of Spellcasting from BoEM3?  +2 bonus, eliminates 15% of the spell failure chance?  Pretty please?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 17, 2004)

And you're playing the svirfneblin right?  Yeah, go ahead.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks Isida, I had the idea of a halfling informant working from the inside (and being so small and insignificant away from the eyes of the masters).  Plus the concept of a monk/sorcerer sounds like a deadly combo...all I'd need are some rogue levels then MacGuyver hear I come!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> Thanks Isida, I had the idea of a halfling informant working from the inside (and being so small and insignificant away from the eyes of the masters).  Plus the concept of a monk/sorcerer sounds like a deadly combo...all I'd need are some rogue levels then MacGuyver hear I come!




If you go that route, it might be advisable to focus on the power spells and enchantments, to avoid redundancy; my svirfneblin focuses on illusion.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2004)

I think I'm mainly going to go for the Self-Buffers, with a few fallback damagers (mainly stuff with no SR so conjuration).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I think I'm mainly going to go for the Self-Buffers, with a few fallback damagers (mainly stuff with no SR so conjuration).




Good call; avoiding SR is a good plan against dragons, though many of us have it too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bro - The deep dragons were never allies of the drow in Vasorn, and aside from the shadow dragons, are the second most feared type in the Underdark.
> 
> As for the father/mother debate, typically it is the dragon who is the father.  A half-dragon baby is usually a bit larger than a normal baby, perhaps with some scales too, but usually isn't too much worse than that to birth.




I figured the dragon was the father...  The other way would just be to complex if you ask me.  

As for the dragon type I think on it some more as I’m having trouble finding a way to incorporate my idea in to the game world.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If you go that route, it might be advisable to focus on the power spells and enchantments, to avoid redundancy; my svirfneblin focuses on illusion.




No probs, I was thinking more monk than sorcerer...the few spells I have more 'assistance' spells rather than confrontational (like info gathering spells, detection, scrying, etc...)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2004)

Here the stats of my character, a very brief description is given, but when I will have plenty more time, I will detail it much more.

------

Gortag Barrik
Male Orc Figther 10 / Barbarian 1
Alignment: Neutral
Height: 6' 6''
Weight: 242lbs
Hair: Deep Black
Eyes: Dark Brown
Age: 19

Str: 25 (+7) [13 points, +4 racial, +2 level, +2 enhancement] 
Dex: 13 (+1) [5 points]
Con: 18 (+4) [10 point, +2 enhancement] 
Int: 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial] 
Wis: 10 (0) [4 points, -2 racial] 
Cha: 6 (-2) [0 points, -2 racial] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
+4 Str, -2 Int, -2 Wis, -2 Cha, Medium, Darkvision 60', Light-Sensitivity.

Hit Dice: 1d12 + 10d10 + 44 
HP: 131
AC: 21 (+1 Dex, +9 Armor, +1 Shield)
Damage Reduction: 3/-
Init: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +14 [+9 base, +4 Con, +1 cloak]
Reflex +5 [+3 base, +1 Dex, +1 cloak]
Will +6 [+3 base, +0 Wis, +2 Feat, +1 cloak]

BAB: +11/+6/+1
Melee Atk: +21/+16/+11 (+1 Adamantium Greataxe: 1d12 +13, 19/x3)
           +18/+13/+8 (Adamantium Spiked Gauntlet: 1d4+7, x2)
           +19/+14/+9 (Cold Iron Warhammer: 1d6+7, x3)
           +19/+14/+9 (Silver Battleaxe: 1d6+6, x3)
Ranged Atk: +13/+8/+3 (Dart masterwork: 1d4+7, x2)

Skills:
Climb +11 [7 ranks, + 6 Str]
Jump +12 [7 ranks, + 6 Str] 
Survival +4 [4 ranks + 0 Wis]

Feats:
Power Attack (1st level)
Cleave (1st level figther)
Improved Sunder (2nd level figther)
Weapon Focus: Greataxe (3rd level)
Weapon Specialisation: GreatAxe (4th level figther)
Dodge (6th level figther)
Great Cleave (6th level)
Greater Weapon Focus: Greataxe (8th level figther)
Iron Will (9th level)
Weapon Critical: Greataxe (10th level figther) 

Class Features: 
Fast Movement
Rage 1/day

Languages: Common, Orc

Equipment:

Wearing or carrying
Claw of the Black Dragon (+1 Adamantium Greataxe, 5,320gp)
Hide of the Black Dragon (+1 Adamantium Full Plate Mail with spikes, 17,700gp)
Painless Bracers (as amulet of health +2, 4,000gp)
Gauntlet of Dragon's Strength (as gauntlet of Ogre's power, 4,000gp)
Black Dragon's Wings (as cloak of protection +1, 1,000gp)
Silver Battleaxe masterwork (400gp)
Cold Iron Warhammer masterwork (324gp)
Buckler, masterwork (165gp)
14 Dart, masterworks (91gp)
Slave's Outfits (0gp)

Money
0gp

Appearance: Having fought many time in the arena, scars of glory cover his body, but when he come into the arena, none can be seen, because he is wearing the black dragon suit. That suit have been build by a half-dragon to honor his ancestor dragon. Made with the dark and strong adamantium, this suit protect the wearer much more than any normal suit of armor. The plate mail have been made to looks like a black dragon hide. The scales all over the armor are so sharp that they can be use as a weapon as itself. The helmet looks like a dragon heads who is using his breath weapon. The gauntlet, with the same scales, can be use to deal great damage, but they are enchated to give some of the dragon's strenght.  A cloak is added to the suit, to represent the wings. Finally, a greataxe complete the suit, but his shape is near the one of a great wyrm finger, with his claw at the end.

Personality: To come

Background: Born in the wilrderness, he was a protector of the tribe. The tribe have been wipe out by the army of a dragon. Some have been capture, and Gortag was among them. He was then trained to the modern style of combat so he can efectively fight in the arena for the pleasure of his new master.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 18, 2004)

Iluvan'an Tesau, Jester of Death, Ishamael, Betrayer of Hope
Elven Bard 11
Alignment: Neutral
Height:5'1"
Weight: 105 lbs
Hair: Stark White
Eyes: Green
Age: 512 

Str: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Dex: 20 (+5) [6 points +2 racial + 4 mag item]
Con: 10 (+0) [4 points, -2 racial] 
Int: 14 (+2) [6 points,] 
Wis: 10 (0) [2 points, ] 
Cha: 18 (+4) [10 points,+2 lvl] 

Class and Racial Abilities:
+2 dex -2 con. med, 30 spd, immune to magic sleep, +2 St enchant, Low-light vision, Weapon prof longsword, rapier, longbow,shortbow, +2 to listen, search and spot

Hit Dice: 11d6
HP: 
AC: 22= 10+5+1+6
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
Fortitude +2 [+3 base,]
Reflex +10 [+7base, +3 Dex,]
Will +7 [+7 base, +0 Wis, ]


BAB: +8/+3

Melee Atk: rapier+1 +10/+5 dmg 1d6+2(18-20/x2)

Ranged Atk:Comp Longbow+1 +17/+12 or +15/+15/+10, +1 when within 30 ft
dmg 1d8+1(x3)

Skills:
Appraise : 5 = 2+3
Balance : 9 = 5+5-1
Bluff : 8 = 4+4
Climb : 4 = 1+4-1
Concentration : 3 = 0+3
Decipher Script : 6 = 2+4
Diplomacy 8 = 4+4 
Disguise 6 = 4+2
Escape artist 7 = 5+3-1
Gather Information 9=4+5
Hide 15=5+5+5
Jump 3=1+3-1
Knowledge (History) 7=2+5
Knowledge (Dragons) 5 = 3+2
Language : 3 (goblin, dwarven, Undercommon)
Listen :6 = 0+4+2
Move Silently : 15=5+5+5
Perform (sing) 18=4+14
Perform (harp) 9=4+5
Search : 4=2+0+2
Sense Motive : 5 = 0+5
Sleight of Hand : 9=5+5-1
Spellcraft : 5=2+3
Swim : 2=1+3-2
Tumble : 8=5+4-1
Use Magic Device : 10=4+6

Feats:Wapon Focus Comp Longbow, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot.

Class Features: 

Languages: Common, Elven, Orc, Draconic, Goblin, Dwarven, Undercommon.

Equipment:
Mithral shadow silent moves breastplate +1(4000+3750+3750+200+1000=12700)
Gloves of Dexterity +4 (16000)
Composite Longbow +1 (1100 gp)
Amulet of natural armor +1 (2000 gp)
Rapier +1 (1020 gp)

Can't find the price for a harp, and I don't know if you're bothered for the flint and steel, wineskins, tent kinda list...

Money

Appearance: 
Tall for an elf at 6', he makes for a grim figure. His skin is white as snow, for he hasn't seen the sun in quite a while. When on a "mission" his face is painted in a twisted parody of a jester, with two black diamonds over his eues and a black, sneering grin on his lips. His hair is black, tied in an untidy ponytail. The make-up only enhances his mask-like face, expressionless except for the flickering of his eyes, as he continuesly scans his surroundings. He is dressed in black silks, with soft knee-high boots. From his belt hangs a simple rapier and a dagger. His black breastplate and his long black cape blurr his outline and shade his face. On his back a quiver is strapped. Next to it an ornate composite longbow hangs.

Personality: 
His face is schooled to remain blank, showing no sign of sadness or joy, remorse or cruelty. He only lives for revenge, and will sacrifice anything for it. Seldom does he sing, but when he does, the sadness and sorrow silences even the most jaded drow. Many doubt his sanity, but few his dedication.
He can be heard muttering to himself sometimes, telling jokes, a sure sign violence is to follow.

Background: 
512 years ago there was great joy and hope in the Elven kingdom of Shen'Tarra, for the queen had given birth to a twin, something only rarely seen in the long history of Elvenkind. The girl, Siannah, eldest by mere minutes, was educated as a priestess of the Elven God of Light, whilst the boy , Raen-Lothar, proved to be a natural singer who had a voice of the purest gold, therefore to be trained as a bard.
Shen'Tarra was the first nation to fall, completely taken by surprise on the night their Gods died. Most of her people were enslaved, amongst them the princeling twins.

The Black dragon Lanferrar, who headed the invasion force, soon learned of their identity. Raen-Lothar was brought before him, and was given the choice : either walk amongst his people, laughing and joking, and pick ten people to be sacrificed, or watch his sister getting tortured and raped.
He broke after six long days. Every month he had to choose. If he didn't laugh or joke, his sister was punished. Should he speak to any of his people about this, the same. Meanwhile, he was treated like a king, given two mute human slaves to pamper his every need. He was dressed in the finest clothes, and given leave to wander about freely.

His people looked at him, and he could hear them whisper : Betrayer, Sadist, Jester of Death.

And evry month he chose. Strangers at first, people he had never met. Simple folk, old people. Then acquintances, friends of the family. Trusted retainers were next, and  last, his friends and familie. He was forced to watch them being sacrificed, as always.
Evry night he had to sing his mournfull dirges of the sacrificed to his master, who revelled in the sorrow and distress. If he didn't please, his sister would once again be brought forth from the dungeons, and he'd be forced to watch.

Four hundred years he watched, and waited. His hart grew still, dead in his chest, fueled only by hatred. When his family died he had to choose from the other slaves, or from the children, or the women, joking as he did so, for his masters petty cruelty knew no end.

Then, five years ago, an opportunity rose. The control over his voice, and over the powers in his blood, were finally strong enough. He managed to escape his quarters, and found his sister. 

One final time his eyes misted as he watched her beautiful, green, mad eyes grow still. 

He left under the cover of night, freeing both slaves and beast from the gladiatorpits, so he could escape amidst the confusion, the slaughter and bloodshed. Together with the prize gladiator of his master he made it to the underdark, and has been striking at the minions of his former master ever since.(the gladiator bit is optional, just a way to already introduce two characters)

His old name is long forgotten, as his master ordered him to reinstate the Elven tradition of being named by your own people. Therefore he is known as Iluvan'an Tesau, or Ishamael.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 18, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Iluvan'an Tesau, Jester of Death, Ishamael, Betrayer of Hope




That's some fancy talk, there, mister.  I hope you can live up to it.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 18, 2004)

Isida, is Vassal of Bahamut from _Book of Exalted Deeds_ ok?  Mossaka could take two levels of it. 

I'm thinking of changing his concept slightly to reflect this.  He would be an emissary of Bahamut to help these repressed people.  His platinum armor would label his station right off the bat so I doubt he'd be able to start out on the "inside" unless such Vassals are not feared by the chromatics.  Maybe some kind of diplomatic immunity?  Hmm...maybe he could start out on the inside after all and his armor could be _Glamored_?  

Up to you!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

Isida, I can’t think of a believable reason why any dragon would involve a bugbear so I’m just going to bow out of the game. 

Sorry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 18, 2004)

Bro - sorry to see you go man.  Keia, you're up!

Velenne, I'd rather not use the Vassal of Bahamut, as Bahamut doesn't exist in Vasorn.


----------



## Keia (Jan 18, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Keia, you're up!




Cool - I'll up the pace on character creation.  Thanks!

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Jan 18, 2004)

D'oh!  I was most of the way through creating him already.  Any good dragon gods at all?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 18, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Cool - I'll up the pace on character creation.  Thanks!



Your welcome!   And with that I cancel my subscription.

Isida, I hate to lose the spot but I've got more than a few games going on and I'm probably in the garyh status now when it comes to games and newer people.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2004)

Velenne, the pantheon of the draconic gods is (briefly) as follows:

*Xichata* - NG mother dragon goddess, creator of the world
*Taktar* - N god of strength
*Zarkanda* - CE goddess of death and destruction, destroyer of the world
*Verkonix* - CN god of magic
*Sarkebat* - LN god of the mind, logic, and reasoning
*Kelskarax* - LE god of domination and power
*Jardanat* - NE goddess of the hoard (and greed)
*Tarkron* - LG god of kingship, planning, and nobility
*Zewel* - CG goddess of eggs and wyrmlings


----------



## Velenne (Jan 19, 2004)

Would Tarkron work as a good substitute for Bahamut in this case?  I don't really see any better way to implement Mossaka.  Barring that, I'll fall back on Durlp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, I'd simply rather not use the Vassal of Bahamut PrC, but that doesn't mean he can't start out as an inside guy.  The metallics might not all be liked, but if a guy mostly oversees as he's told and doesn't show any _outward_ favor of the lesser races, he might mostly be left along.


----------



## Wrahn (Jan 19, 2004)

If you are looking for more alternates, then sign me up.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 19, 2004)

DrZombie , you know you will have some arcane spell failure if you are in heavier armor than light armor... A breastplate may not be the best choice. A Chain Shirt would be better for that, as you lose only 1 AC but no arcane spell failure.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 19, 2004)

EDIT: Durlp is posted.

RE Spells: Complete Warrior offers a non-spellcasting verison of the Ranger which is otherwise exactly like the PHB version except as follows:
- 6th Level: Fast Movement (+10 ft, only in no/light/med armor)
- 11th Level: Nature's Blessing (Spell-like, +4 to Con, Dex, or Wis for 1 min/lvl)
- 13th Level: Healing Touch (1/day use either neutralized poision OR remove disease.)
- 16th Level: Freedom of Movement 1/day 

So basically all I'd be getting out of that is the Fast Movement due to LA.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2004)

Wrahn, you're on the list.  Velenne, I'm cool with that alternate ranger.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 20, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> DrZombie , you know you will have some arcane spell failure if you are in heavier armor than light armor... A breastplate may not be the best choice. A Chain Shirt would be better for that, as you lose only 1 AC but no arcane spell failure.



A Mithral breastplate counts as light armor (beause of the mithral), so no arcane spell failure .
Although I could be mistaken, but I don't think so.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 20, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> A Mithral breastplate counts as light armor (beause of the mithral), so no arcane spell failure .
> Although I could be mistaken, but I don't think so.




Doh!


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 21, 2004)

Not that I'm pushy or sumpting, but can you lift a tip of the veil? Where do we start, any NPC's we know? I'm asking because I have to pick my spells, and I'd like to have a good long think since i won't be able to change'em for quite some time. Some feedback on my background would be appreciated, I can always change it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 22, 2004)

Dr. Zombie, well, I can't lift the veil until I get all of the players.  Once I do I can figure out how to put you all together.  Which doesn't really help you unfortunately, but go ahead and post your character sans spells.  Once I know everyone's general background, I can give you additional character information and then you can pick your spells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, I'm going to do wish list items later tonight for everyone that's posted a character (including e-mail you Keia with the rest of your other stuff for your character).  I will hopefully have the scenario up later this week, Wednesday by the latest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

Items for everyone!  If anyone really hates their items, they can ask for a cosmic reroll.  

*Paxus Asclepius*
_Items for Grim "Shadowman" Daergal_
Sword of Subtlety - 23,310
Wand of _magic missile_ 5th level - 3,750
Wand of _cat's grace_ - 4,500
_dust of illusion_ - 1,150
5 potions of _cure light wounds_ - 250
40gp

*Kalanyr*
_Items for Elaugaugein Ark'en'ett_
Add dragon bane quality to rapier - 10,000
Pick 12 levels of spells to add to your spellbook (one 4th level spell, two 3rd level spells, and one 2nd level spell, or three 4th level spells, or any combination thereof) - 1,200
Upgrade bow to +2 dragon bane - 16,000
_boots of striding and springing_ - 5,500
potion of _cure moderate wounds_ - 300

*Velenne *
_Items for Durlp_
_ring of the darkhidden_ - 6,700
_Gwaeron's Boots_ - 6,000
_glove of storing_ - 10,000
_amulet of health +2_ - 4,000
3 potions of _displacement_ - 2,250
3 potions of _invisibility_ - 900
_cloak of arachnida_ - 14,000
_goggles of minute seeing_ - 1,250
potion of _bear's endurance_ - 300
2 potions of _magic fang_ - 100
2 potions of _cure light wounds_ 100

*DrZombie*
_Items for Iluvan'an Tesau, Jester of Death, Ishamael, Betrayer of Hope_
Increase rapier to +3 - 16,000
_figurine of wondrous power - marble elephant_ - 17,000gp  When Iluvan'an freed the beasts from the menagerie during his escape, he thought nothing of freeing a massive elephant along with all the other beasts.  But as he called out for them to run for freedom, the massive elephant reverted to a little marble statue.  Picking it up and carrying it with him, he has used it before as a way to trample wyrmlings and dragon eggs.

*Velmont*
_Items for Gortag Barrik_
Increase greataxe to +2 Keen - 16,000
Add invulnerability quality to breastplate - 15,000gp
Dragonhide amulet - as _amulet of natural armor +1_ - 2,000


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Velmont*
> _Items for Gortag Barrik_
> Increase greataxe to +2 Keen - 16,000
> Add invulnerability quality to breastplate - 15,000gp
> Dragonhide amulet - as _amulet of natural armor +1_ - 2,000




It is an Adamantium Full Plate Mail that I have, not a Breastplate, and the Invulnerability power is a bit useless by the fact that damage reduction doesn't stack and my armor already have 3/-... Anyway, not completly useless too, it is 2 more against none magical attack.

And I suppose the keen ability doesn't stack with the improved critical feat, as stated in the 3.5 rules.

That mean Keen is useless, invulnerability is not that great (who is the wizard who puts that enchantment on an adamatium Full Plate?), I would like a reroll, as the two main powers are pretty useless in the hands of my character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2004)

Ok, my bad Velmont.  Well... how about just bump up the breastplate to a total of a +4.  

However, I do not agree with 3.5's ruling of technique (Improved Critical) not stacking with a magical enhancement (Keen).  So you may use both together if you wish.  Would that be better for you?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 26, 2004)

Eeeuhm, Velmont, I dunno if you noticed, but i kinda half included you in the background of my character, check it out, if yoiu don't like it I'll change it.


Thanx for the rapier +3, I'll certainly use it. The elephant is a bit....unsubtle, but I'll figure out how to use it anyway, maybe tie it to an arrow, fire it straight above the enemy then activate . Thanx


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, my bad Velmont.  Well... how about just bump up the breastplate to a total of a +4.
> 
> However, I do not agree with 3.5's ruling of technique (Improved Critical) not stacking with a magical enhancement (Keen).  So you may use both together if you wish.  Would that be better for you?




The change are perfect. That's pretty good with me.


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2004)

Posted my character in the Gallery

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jan 27, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Eeeuhm, Velmont, I dunno if you noticed, but i kinda half included you in the background of my character, check it out, if yoiu don't like it I'll change it.
> 
> 
> Thanx for the rapier +3, I'll certainly use it. The elephant is a bit....unsubtle, but I'll figure out how to use it anyway, maybe tie it to an arrow, fire it straight above the enemy then activate . Thanx




Pretty good, I will add a more precise background soon, and it make it pretty interesting. May add one or two small detail about you in that case, but it will be nothing that should do something to your background, maybe just explaining how you have seen me first...


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm happy with my items. So much dragonbane, must be a walking target then again that makes sense for a dragon hunter. Thanks.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2004)

Cool.  Ok, now one last thing.  You all have 1,500XP to play with to get permanent spells or psionic effects on yourself or to make magic items with, if you so desire.  

I'm shooting to start IC posting on Wednesday.  Sometime tonight (Tuesday) I will be posting some in-character information for you guys (NPCs you know, safe places, bolt-holes, current plans) that kind of thing.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Cool. Ok, now one last thing. You all have 1,500XP to play with to get permanent spells or psionic effects on yourself or to make magic items with, if you so desire.



Euurhm, could someone point me towards where the rules are for this? Do you mean the xp cost for the spell permanency? or just the xp costs for making the item, even if your character is unable to do so? How do you make permanent psionic effects?


----------



## Keia (Jan 28, 2004)

This is know I think it was intended - please correct if I was wrong . . .

Look under the spell _Permanency_ for the xp cost to have the spell made permanent.  If you have item creation feats, you can spend 1,500 xps to create items (thereby reducing gp costs and alowing more items to be created).  Psionics is developed with the power _Incarnate_, which is similar to permanency.  The cost there is 300xps per the level of the spell to be incarnated, unless you are a non-psionic in which the cost is 600 xps per lvl.

Keia

ps. this is off the top of my head (not having books available at the moment).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2004)

Keia is correct.  Knock yourself out guys.  Sorry I didn't get the stuff up on Tuesday.  I have to finish an assignment and then I will write up stuff.  Catch you guys later!


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, those 1500xp are wasted with me I suppose. I can't create any item or cast spells, and I have no money left to pay someone to cast a spell on me... Or there is something I am missing?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, those 1500xp are wasted with me I suppose. I can't create any item or cast spells, and I have no money left to pay someone to cast a spell on me... Or there is something I am missing?



  Don't worry about the gp cost, just the XP cost.  You can make up any reason you like for how you got it... it was a gift from you draconic masters, one of the resistance mages gave it to you, you wandered through a pool of unstable magic, you drank a bad potion... whatever.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the gp cost, just the XP cost.  You can make up any reason you like for how you got it... it was a gift from you draconic masters, one of the resistance mages gave it to you, you wandered through a pool of unstable magic, you drank a bad potion... whatever.




Ok, in that case:

Can I use it on the creation of an item (made by someone else?), in other words, it will make a magical items cost less.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2004)

Possibly, normally I wouldn't allow it, but run it by me and I'll tell you what I think.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 28, 2004)

Basically any 3rd level spell as a Permenancy or just the ones on the list?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2004)

Basically it's just the ones on the list, though I will consider alternates.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 29, 2004)

How's about Nondetection?  What kind of CL could I get for it?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2004)

Caster level 11, and it would cost 1,500XP Velenne.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 29, 2004)

Done!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Done!




I got it for free, non-dispellable.  The beauty of the Svirf.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2004)

True dat yo.  Svirfneblin got some sweet racial abilities.  

Ok, and I hate to do this, but I'm pushing back the start date yet one more day.  Yeah, I'm a gaming slacker, but it's for the excellent reason of getting schoolwork done.  So, keeping Real Life a priority, I'll catch up to you guys real soon.  Most likely Thursday, because I only have one class and no pressing assignments.  So yeah.  Soon.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 29, 2004)

As I am no caster, I must take a spell in cast on another person list, and none are interesting, so I will stay like that. It is pretty good like that and less trouble some.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 29, 2004)

Gortag Background:

Born in an orcish tribe, from his youth, he was seen by the leader as one who will become a great warrior. He was as strong as many heroe's of the tribes told in the stories of the wises. He wasn't the brigthest of the warrior, but his strength and endurence was with no compare, and he was wise to not do things he was knowing he couldn't do. 

With the years, he became a berserker, one who's rage give them great strength, and his was unbeatable, splitting his enemy in two with his axe. But when the dragon came for his tribe, it wasn't enough. But the worst, he didn't die on the battle field, as he sould had. The dragon was coming to get the best of their warriors for his own amusement, and he saw Gortag as the one with the best potential.

Him and 3 other member of his tribe was taken alive. They were carried in the arena. There, they starts to train in the modern art of war, where the tactics is a good as the honor and the strength. One by one, his clanmates were falling in the arena, against stronger opponent, but for him, it was easy ones. None were his match. He became familiar with the arena combat, and became better. The dragon was very proud of him. It seems his victory was pleasing his master. After a whole year, the true challenge arise. Figthers of great experience, true gladiators, all were worthy opponent, but the strength of the berserker was too great to be beaten. His master was pleased, but strangely, there was something he liked in the sound of the crowd.

One day, his master has come to give him a gift to carry in the arena. An a plate armor made by the child of his master at his honor. The amor was looking like a dragon. The whole armor was made fom a rare metal called adamantium, stronger than steel. He had to carry it for his next combat. 

The combat came. When he entered the arena, an elf, one of his master follower was telling a story where his master had fougth with courage. The armor was pretty heavy, Gortag was feeling uneasy in it, but when the combat starts, it take no time to end it. More blow than usual was hitting him, but rare was the one piercing the armor. When he hit the opponent weapons, it broke in two. His opponent, desesperate, try to grab him and immobolize him, but the scale ripped the skin of his opponent, and Gortag killed him with his fist.

Two other combat followed without giving him a rest, and he won both. When the time was coming to go back to his cell, his master left him the armor for the night, and told him he should need to polish it when he would came back the day after to take the armor. It is during that night the elf came to him. He thought at first it was to take back the armor, but the elf wanted to escape and wanted his help. Gortag, wanted to avenge his tribe, and it is not by staying in his seel doing his master binding that he would be able to do it. He would miss teh crowd, but he would get his chance to fall in the battle field against the dragons and finish his live as a tre warrior, and maybe, even avenge his tribe by killing his master.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello, if you are still looking for alternates, it would be my honor to be one. I am of course a newbie in every sense of the word and would need a little help, but if you would be willing to teach, I would love to be a part of such an awesome sounding campaign. If you're interested, the character I would want to play would be a straight Human: lvl 4 Monk/7 Chi (Ki) Warrior (Prestige Class from Mongoose) who'se taken a Vow of Poverty. Since weapons training is so scarce, it would seem logical that an unarmed fighting tradition would have been maintained in secret due to the virtual inablity to detect it (no weapons and no actual magic. Its practitioners depending, rather, on the individual's inner strength, i.e: Chi). Thanks for taking the time to consider my request, considering I replied so late


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Caster level 11, and it would cost 1,500XP Velenne.



Same here, prob from the same ource : resistance mages.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2004)

Resistance Mages?  I don't know that spell.  If you're talking about some kind of magic resistance for your character, the answer is probably no, not for 1,500XP.  Or did you mean something else?

Lu Wei Fong - I'll put you down as an alternate.  I like your character concept, however I am not using that Mongoose book, so you would be unable to use that PrC.  Also, which Vow of Poverty would you be using?  The one from the Book of Exalted Deed?  From the Book of Hallowed Might?  A different book all together?


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Resistance Mages? I don't know that spell. If you're talking about some kind of magic resistance for your character, the answer is probably no, not for 1,500XP. Or did you mean something else?



Sorry, I mean the in-character source of the spell being cast upon our characters would probably be the same : mages from the underdark belonging to the resistance.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you very Much, Isisda   The Vow of Poverty would be the one listed in the Book of Exalted Deeds. Do you not want the Chi Warrior PrC because you don't like it or haven't seen it? I would of course be happy to send the stats/prereqs to you if you would like to consider it. Otherwise, I will of course respect your desicion. Thanks much   
P.S: I don't know exactly how the point buy system works. Is that every stat starts at 10 (or some other pre-determined #) and then we have 35 points to allocate as we see fit to the abilities? Sorry for the sickeningly newbie question


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2004)

Dr. Zombie, ok I get it now.  

Lu - To do a point buy, take out your 3.5 DMG and turn to page 169.  That should answer your questions.

As for the Chi Warrior, I am not particularly enamored of the Mongoose Press stuff, so I'm going to have to decline that one.  I may consider a different PrC though from a different book, so you can propose a different one.  

Now, if someone drops out, the other three guys ahead of you on the list get first dibs, but if they don't jump on it, then you'd move up.  If you want to create your character now to avoid delays if you get a spot, or just for some character creation practice I'm fine with that.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong (Jan 29, 2004)

Alright, I can do without the PrC I guess    Would you be willing to allow a few things from the Quintessential Monk and a generic Feat book they put out? Thanks much.   Also, though it shames me to admit it, I only have the PHB in 3.5    my DMG is still woefully 3.0


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Lu Wei Fong said:
			
		

> Alright, I can do without the PrC I guess    Would you be willing to allow a few things from the Quintessential Monk and a generic Feat book they put out? Thanks much.   Also, though it shames me to admit it, I only have the PHB in 3.5    my DMG is still woefully 3.0




The old-school DMG has point buy on page 20.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok, since I do not own any other Mongoose Press books other than one purchase I regret, I will not be allowing any of the Quintessential series in the game.  I may possibly allow some of the feats, provided you e-mail them to me so I may look them over.

The point buy system is on the first page of the 2nd chapter (the character chapter) in the 3.0 DMG, and it's the same as it is in the 3.5 DMG, so you're cool.


----------



## Lu Wei Fong (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks much guys, and thanks for bearing with me. I'll send you the feats soon. 


> Now, if someone drops out, the other three guys ahead of you on the list get first dibs, but if they don't jump on it, then you'd move up. If you want to create your character now to avoid delays if you get a spot, or just for some character creation practice I'm fine with that.



Yeah, I totally understand I'm like 4th runner up, sorry if it sounded like I didn't.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok, IC thread is up!

In Character Thread


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, IC thread is up!




Cool!  Can't wait to get started!!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

Keia, you'll be along shortly, never fear.


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Keia, you'll be along shortly, never fear.




No worries 

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow, two days and I managed to scare everybody away?  New record.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, just need a small boost. Try to give one.


----------



## DrZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Wow, two days and I managed to scare everybody away? New record.



LOL. Well, ishamael isn't much of a talker, I'm still around no worries. Thinking about my spells though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok, I got ze boost.


----------



## Keia (Feb 6, 2004)

Enjoying the characterization!  Keep it up everyone!

Keia


----------



## Velenne (Apr 6, 2004)

Isida, 

Per my general post, I think it may be simplest to say that Durlp took one look at that beholder, reconsidered his chances for survival against something that could such a thing to a beholder, and scampered off into the darkness when no one was paying attention!  Or, you can feel free to NPC him as you wish.

Again, sorry for dropping.

-Nate


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to see you go, 'twas a good well played character.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Velenne.  Durlp will be NPCed for a while, though I doubt I'll do such a good job as you did.  If you end up wanting to play again, the thread is always open for you.

For everyone else... bump!  There's a dragon-controlled mine to assault!  Come comrades, we must make plans and wreak havoc!


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry to let you guys down. I find it hard to really get into the game, and I fear I'm holding the rest of you back. Don't misunderstand me, I think it's a very well thought out world, and the gamesmastering is fine, as are the other players. I just can't get my gut feeling into the game, and I keep on postponig the posting, wich is kinda cowardly on my part.

Sorry once again, and I hope you'll enjoy the game a lot better without me holding you guys up. Have fun, and sorry once again.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 26, 2004)

Much as it feels like I am taking advantage of others, I would like to join in this game, if there is space available.  From what I have read, it sounds really neat!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2004)

Dark Nemesis, I have you down as an alternate, but I do have four others that were signed up ahead of you, so I must give them first choice.

For my four alternates, I have a request.  Because this group is in a rather closed environment, would anyone want to take over Ishmael or Durlp?  I have those two spots open currently.  Or I could work something out if you would like to make your own.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Dark Nemesis, I have you down as an alternate, but I do have four others that were signed up ahead of you, so I must give them first choice.
> 
> For my four alternates, I have a request.  Because this group is in a rather closed environment, would anyone want to take over Ishmael or Durlp?  I have those two spots open currently.  Or I could work something out if you would like to make your own.





I have always felt uncomfortable playing other peoples characters.  I understand that it is difficult to incorporate new elements into an existing storyline, so perhaps one of the others would be a better choice.

I cede my alternate position to anyone willing to play one of the already established characters.  If no one else wishes to play one of the established characters then I would be willing to work with you, Isida, to try an work something out.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 26, 2004)

Alternate is fine.  I'll be keeping an eye on the the game!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2004)

Eh, I was hoping for an easy solution, but I guess that won't happen.  Wrahn, go ahead and make your character.  I can figure something out.


----------



## Wrahn (Apr 26, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Eh, I was hoping for an easy solution, but I guess that won't happen.  Wrahn, go ahead and make your character.  I can figure something out.




No, it is okay, really, give everyone else a chance to answer, I hope you have an easy answer.  I am pretty far down on the alternate list anyway.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

Any news from the others yet?

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm still here, even if a bit silent....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2004)

No news from the others.  Wrahn, go ahead and start making your character, I'm going to re-open recuiting tomorrow.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> No news from the others.  Wrahn, go ahead and start making your character, I'm going to re-open recuiting tomorrow.




Dark Nemesis also?

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2004)

D'oh!  Yeah, him too.  Dark Nemesis, go ahead and make your character, I don't think anyone of the other alternates are going to step up.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 29, 2004)

I happened to wander around and what do I see? A game in need of new blood. I'd like to give this game a shot, if that's ok with you, Isida.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2004)

The only people that seem to be responding are Paxus, Keia, and Verbatim, so I suppose I'm in need of three new people.  Go ahead guys.  Oh, just for giggles and grins, if anyone would want to make a PC out of Guran, Ellimon, or Renea, feel free.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 30, 2004)

Great!  I will have a character ready shortly!  Thanks!

As far as character creation its still 32 point buy, 3.5, 8th level, right?


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

DN,

Isida upped the ecl to 11th.

Keia


----------



## Zerth (Apr 30, 2004)

The characters in the RG thread seem to be level 11, so that's what we new players are doing, right?

Unless someone is kind enough to give me a short review of what's happened in the game, it's going to take some time for me to get the hang of it.

Are lizardfolk a valid PC race in this setting? I'm toying with an idea of a renegade lizardfolk monk character... The dragons are mainly after spellcasters so monks are playable, right? What kind of characters are active right now? Is there some spot, that desperately needs to be filled?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, currently we have a svirfneblin rogue/illusionist, an orc fighter/barbarian, and a half-dragon fighter/rogue.  Lizardfolk are indeed a valid race, they're one of the few races that actually did fairly well in the Ascension.  Dragons look upon them as bastard cousins, but a cut above humans, dwarves, and the like.  So a lizardfolk could be a sorcerer, or a fighter, or a psion or psychic warrior with little trouble.  At least until he betrayed his draconic overlords and ran away.  Monks would also be fairly prevalent amongst the oppressed, and some of the lower part of the ruling class has picked up the knack for it.  I believe lizardfolk have an ECL of 2, yes?


----------



## Zerth (Apr 30, 2004)

Lizardfolk have 2 racial HD and +1 LA, so looks like it'll be a lizardfolk2/monk8. I believe it was also mentioned, that you'll get d8 hp's - but nothing else - for every LA in this game.

Do you have any ideas for party tie-in, Isida, or should try to come up with something on my own? As I said, that could take some time as I have to read through the IC thread.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 30, 2004)

Here's my character for DM's approval. Still needs a background. I took 75% hp's like the sample character (Quillia). Tell me, if that needs changing.

Wishlist for the rest of my items:
-some item granting natural armor bonus
-str boosting item
-some javelins of lightning
-some healing potions
-surprise me!
-please leave some cash so I can get the basic adventuring stuff
-------------------------------------

*Zass'sk
Male Lizardfolk2/Monk8
Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Height:* 7'0''
*Weight:* 236lbs
*Hair:* Green and gray scales
*Eyes:* Yellow
*Age:* 28

*Str:* 24 (+7) [10 points, +2 racial, +2 levels, +4 item] 
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points], 16 (+3) with _Whispertree_
*Con:* 17 (+3) [9 points, +2 racial] 
*Int:* 8 (-1) [2 points, -2 racial] 
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points] 
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0 points] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Con, +2 Str, -2 Int, +4 racial bonus on Balance, Jump and Swim checks, +5 natural armor, natural weapons: 2 claws (1d4) and bite (1d4), hold breath (4 x Con score [17] = 68 rounds), flurry of blows, unarmed strike, evasion, still mind, ki strike (magic), slow fall 40ft, purity of body, wholeness of body (18/day).

*Hit Dice:* 10d8 + 30 +1d8
*HP:* 98
*AC:* 22 (+2 Dex, +2 Wis, +6 natural, +2 monk), 23 with _Whispertree_
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex), +3 with _Whispertree_
*Speed:* 50ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +9 [+6 base, +3 Con]
Reflex +11 [+9 base, +2 Dex], +12 with _Whispertree_
Will +8 [+6 base, +2 Wis], +10 vs. enhancement

*BAB:* +7/+2
*Grapple: *+18
*Melee Atk:* +15 (2d6+8/x2/B, unarmed strike) or +15 (1d4+8/x2/S, claw) or
+15 (1d4+4/x2/P and S, bite) or +15 (1d6+8/x2/B, _Whispertree_)
*Full Atk:* +15/+10 [+14/+14/+9 flurry] (2d6+8/x2/B, unarmed strike) and +13 (1d4+4/x2/P and S, bite) or
+15 (1d4+8/x2/S, 2 claws) and +13 (1d4+4/x2/P and S, bite) or
+15/+10 [+14/+14/+9 flurry] (1d6+8/x2/B, _Whispertree_) and +13 (1d4+4/x2/P and S, bite)
*Ranged Atk:* +9/+4 (1d6+7/x2/30 ft/P, javelin) or
(5d6 lightning bolt/save DC 14, javelin of lightning)

*Skills:*
Balance +10 [2 ranks, +2 Dex, +4 racial, +2 synergy]
Climb +10 [3 ranks, +7 Str]
Concentration +5 [2 ranks, +3 Con]
Jump +18 [5 ranks, +7 Str, +4 racial, +2 synergy]
Heal +6 [0 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 feat, +2 healer's kit]
Survival +7 [3 ranks, +2 Wis, +2 feat] (cc)
Swim +17 [6 ranks, +7 Str, +4 racial]
Tumble +9 [5 ranks, +2 Dex, +2 synergy]

*Feats:*
Multiattack (1st)
Improved Unarmed Strike (monk 1st)
Improved Grapple (monk 1st)
Earth's Embrace (3rd)
Deflect Arrows (monk 2nd)
Self-sufficient (6th)
Improved Trip (monk 6th)
Improved Natural Armor (9th)

*Languages:* Common, Draconic.

*Equipment:*
_Whispertree_ (+1 agility [+2] tonfa) 4,301gp
2 javelins of lightning 3,000gp 
3 javelins 3gp

_*Wearing or carrying*_
Loincloth 2cp
_Bear's Claws_ (Bracers of Mighty Fists +1) 6,000gp
_Strap of Prowess_ (Shoulder strap as Monk's Belt) 13,000gp
_Paws of Cheetah_ (Legwarmers as boots of speed) 12,000gp
_Dragonstrength _(Headband of Str +4) 16,000gp
_Breath of All_ (Necklace of Adaptation) 9,000gp
*Belt pouch* 1gp
-Waterskin 1gp
-Flint and steel 1gp
_*Heward's Handy Haversack*_ 2,000gp
-Potion of _Enlarge Person_ 250gp 
-Everburning torch 110gp
-Winter blanket 5sp
-Healer's kit (10) 50gp
*Money:* 
186gp

*Appearance:* Zass'sk is very big even for a lizardfolk, standing about 7 feet tall and weighing well over 200lbs. He has a thick green scaly skin, with prominent teeth and sharp claws. The scales are yellow on his belly and there's a gray-colored stripe on his back from the top of his head all the way to the tip of his long tail. He wears a simple loincloth and some javelins are attached to a leather shoulder strap on his back. His ankles are covered with short legwarmers made of cheetah fur. He doesn't wear or need any shoes.

*Personality:* Zass'sk has been a loner and a wanderer for the most of his life. He cares deeply for the nature and has had many friends, who were druids. He is usually very calm and passive, almost gentle, but once you get him angered, the hulking lizardman is fearless and fierce, giving or asking no mercy.

Zass'sk likes to stroll around in the wild and sit down to think about the ways of the world. Once he finds a nice warm spot, he can literally stay in the place for ages meditating, hardly lifting a clawed finger. Sometimes he can be quite absent-minded, but on the other hand is extremely patient.

Although he respects the dragons for their might and the shared heritage, he has grown a deep dislike towards them during his life. He has lost too many dear friends to the whims of these arrogant and cruel beasts. 

*Background:* Zass'sk was a friend of nature already at an early age. He never hesitated, when he was asked to join a Monk order, that had guarded a ancient druid grove so long as memory serves among his tribe.

The monks never challenged the dragons right to rule by might and generally wanted just live in peace near the grove, which was located in a large, desolate swamp. But they didn't want to forget the lifestyle and traditions of their own people, either. The druids had always been the wise ones and the leaders among the lizardkin, who never understood the obsession of their larger cousins to wipe out all existing magic-users. So the tribe hid the druids in the monastery, away from the dragons eyes. The dragons did not see the small tribe of lizardfolk as a threat, so an arrangement like this was actually manageable, when handled with great care.

But unfortunately it was just a question of time, until the new masters of the world found out about this unacceptable arrangement. They learned the secret by a traitor named Grass'khra, who was bitter and jealous when he wasn't elected as the tribe's leader. He craved for more power and went to the dragons, even if it meant betraying his tribe and own blood. 

The following punishment by the dragons was swift and merciless. Only a few non-casters survived - Zass'sk among them - who were not considered a threat anymore without the guidance of the druids. Zass'sk never understood such a display of cruelty against his tribe, who just wished to live their lives peacefully like it had always been. The powerful had the right to rule and to be respected, even merciless as such was also the way of the nature. The weak would perish so the strong could live, but with nature, it was always a question of survival, not unnecessary cruelty. The sometimes unforgiving cycles of nature existed so all life would prevail and grow stronger with each passing generation. But such is not the way of the dragons, they kill because they can, not because they need to - and they enjoy it. Zass'sk could never accept that or forgive the slaughtering of his tribe.

So Zass'sk became a renegade and fled underground. He had heard about the brave souls, who continued fighting for freedom, even if the battles were desperate at best and no more than a fool's hope remained. But it was better to die free than to live in tyranny and under constant fear. He had learned that the hard way. The dragons themselves might be too powerful to face in combat, but there were other ways to hurt them or maybe weaken them. And he could not rest until the treacherous Grass'khra would've paid for the ultimate travesty. The blood of the traitor would taste so sweet, even if it couldn't undo the crime.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

Well, if you guys want to start looking for a party tie-in on your own, that would be great.  Or I can try to figure something out.  I can go either way.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 30, 2004)

My character is just about built.  Concerning gear, are we going off of the starting gear for 11th level characters according the DMG?


----------



## Keia (Apr 30, 2004)

You can choose half of the gear amount, and offer suggestions for the other half to the GM. whp'll select your remaining gear.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2004)

Yup, what Keia said.  Half the gold, of standard wealth for an 11th level character, to spend as you please.  The other half you give me a wish list and I'll roll some things up for you with that half of the cash.


----------



## Wrahn (May 1, 2004)

Was called out of town for work, will have something whipped up tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2004)

Ok, items for Zass'sk - 

_Whispertree_ - +1 agility (+2) tonfa (4,301gp) - Created by a monastery of lizardfolk monks, this unassuming weapon is often not even counted as such.

_Dragonstrength_ - headband of Strength +4 (16,000gp) - This headband is made from shed black dragonscales, and decorated with tiny black dragon teeth.

_2 javelins of lightning_ - (3,000gp) - These javelins are made from white birch, covered with slivers of blue dragon bone, with a blue dragon scale wrapped around the grip and a blue dragon tooth forming the tip.

_Breath of All_ - necklace of adaptation (9,000gp)

699gp left.

Tell me if you want a cosmic reroll Zerth if these items don't please.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 1, 2004)

Here is my character, submitted for the DM's approval.  The background is still a little sketchy, but I can add more if you like.

As for the items, I had forgotten how quickly GP goes in this game.  

Wishlist
-Additions to armor such as shadowed or silent moves would be nice
-Gloves of Dex
-Arcane scrolls, wands, or anything to expand her spell list would be greatly appreciated!


------------------------------------------
*Alyshia Ra’nier
Female Drow [2] Rogue [3] Wizard [5] Arcane Trickster [1]*
*Alignment:* Chaotic Neutral
*Height:* 5’2”
*Weight:* 118 lbs
*Hair:* White
*Eyes:* Red
*Age:* 122

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]  
*Dex:* 19 (+4) [6 points, +2 racial, +1 at level 8, +2 Gloves of Dex]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 racial] 
*Int:* 20 (+5) [8 points, +2 racial, +1 at level 4, +2 from headband]  
*Wis:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Cha:* 14 (+2) [4 points, +2 racial] 

*Class and Racial Abilities:*
+2 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Int, +2 Cha, Medium, 
Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw against enchantment spells or effects, +2 racial saving throw on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities, SR 22, Darkvision 120', +2 Racial Bonus on Search, Spot and Listen checks, always looking for secret/concealed doors within 5', Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Light Blindness, Spell Like Abilities (Sp) 1/day Dancing Lights, Darkness, Faerie Fire 

Sneak attack +2d6, trapfinding, evasion, trapsense +1, ranged legerdemain 1/day.

*Hit Dice:* 2d8 + 3d6 + 5d4+ 1d4 + 11
*HP:* 55
*AC:* 20 (+4 Dex, +5 armor [Shadow Walker], +1 deflection [from ring])
*Init:* +4 (+4 Dex)
*Speed:* 30 ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +3 [+2 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +12 [+8 base, +4 Dex]
Will +8 [+7 base, +1 Wis]

*BAB:* +4
*Melee Atk:* +6 (1d6 18-20/x2/P, +1 Dragonbane Rapier [+3 vs dragons, additional 2d6 damage vs dragons])  
*Ranged Atk:* +9 (1d8, 19/20/x2/P, MW Crossbow)

*Skills:*
Concentration +17  [12 ranks, +1 Con, +4 feat]
Decipher Script +8  [3 ranks, +5 Int]
Disable Device +22 [13 ranks, +5 Int, +2 feat, +2 tools] 
Escape Artist +4 [6 ranks, +4 Dex]
Gather Information +5 [3 ranks, +2 Cha]
Hide +21 [12 ranks, +4 Dex, +5 Armor]
Knowledge (arcana) +17  [12 ranks, +5 Int]
Listen +6 [3 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial,]
Move Silently +15 [6 ranks, +4 Dex, +5 armor]
Open Lock +21 [13 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Feat, +2 tools]
Search +14 [7 ranks, +5 Int, +2 racial]
Spellcraft +15  [8 ranks, +5 Int, +2 Synergy]
Spot +9 [6 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 racial]
Tumble +10 [6 ranks, +4 Dex]

*Feats:*
Nimble Fingers (1st level)
Scribe Scroll (wizard bonus 1st level)
Combat Casting (3rd level)
Silent Spell (wizard bonus 5th level)
Spell focus (Evocation) (6th level)
Spell penetration (9th level)

*Languages:*  Elven, Undercommon, Common, Abyssal, Draconic, Drow Sign Language, Goblin 

*Spells Prepared*
Save DC +5, +6 Evocation
0th - _Mage Hand, Flare, Read Magic, Prestidigitation._
1st - _Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Magic Missile _
2nd - _Mirror Image, Melf’s Acid Arrow, Melf’s Acid Arrow, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter_
3rd - _Invisibility Sphere, Fireball, Hold Person, Rope Trick._

*Spellbook*
0th - _ Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt 
Undead, Flare, Ghost Sounds, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, 
Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue _
1st - _Alarm, Comprehend Languages, Charm Person, Identify, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, _
2nd - _Melf’s Acid Arrow, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter, Mirror Image, Spider Climb _
3rd - _Arcane Sight, Heroism, Hold Person, Fireball, Invisibility Sphere, Fly, Rope Trick_

*Equipment:*

_*Wearing or carrying*_
*Dragon Biter* (+1 dragonbane rapier, 6,000 gp)
*MW Heavy Crossbow* (350 gp)
*Shadow Walker* (_+1 Chainshirt, shadowed, silent moves_ (8,500 gp)
*Headband of Intellect* ( _headband of intellect +2_, 4,000gp), 
*Ring of Protection +1 * (1,000gp)
*Serpentine Grace* (_Gloves of Dex +2,_ 4,000 gp)
*Belt pouch* 1gp
-*Waterskin* 1gp
-*MW Thieves Tools* 100gp
-*Coral Urchin* 5,325 gp
-*Wand of Web* 4,500 gp


*Backpack* (2 gp)
-*Bedroll* (1 sp)
-*Scroll case* (1gp)
-*Flint and Steel* (1gp)
-*Grappling Hook* (1gp)
-*Spell component pouch* 
-*Ink (two vials)* 8 gp
-*Inkpen* 1sp
-*Trail rations (10 days worth)* 5 gp
-*Mirror* 10 gp
-*Tanglefoot bags x5* 150 gp
-*Alchemist’s Fire x5* 100 gp
-*Antitoxin x2* 100 gp
-*Hemp Rope, 100 ft* 2 gp
-*Spellbook* 15 gp
-*Wand of Cat’s Grace* 4,500 gp
-*Scroll of Mirror Image* - 150gp
-*Scroll of Spider Climb* - 150gp



*Money*
25 gp

*Appearance:* At first glance, there is nothing remarkable about Alyshia.  She is only 5’2, with a slender build.  She usually wears her long white hair down, with her bangs tied into braids on either side of her face.  About six months ago, on a whim, she added crimson streaks to her hair.  She found that she liked the style, and decided to keep it.

When out in the field, Alyshia favors a comfortable black leather outfit, tight fitting but not tight enough to reveal the presence of the shiny chainshirt that she wears underneath.  At her side hands a rapier, and a crossbow is slung over her shoulder.

*Background:*  Alyshia joined the resistance against the dragons at a very young age.  She was trained by Ilmryn Colair, a drow Cagebreaker who had spent most of his life freeing slaves.  She learned many lessons during the years that she spent with Ilmryn, but none more important than the lesson she learned on their final mission together.  Ilmryn took his job very seriously, so seriously that it consumed every other aspect of his life.  Heroism and dedication are all well and good, but there was nothing in Ilmryn’s life that would bring him joy, except for killing dragonkith and freeing slaves.  

Their final mission together was supposed to be a simple one; just sneak in and free the slaves, without the ‘kith even knowing that they had been there.  Ilmryn was so intent on completing the mission that he did not notice the ambush party until it was too late.  Ilmryn lost his life that night, and Alyshia barely escaped with her life.  She still misses her mentor, as he was like a father to her.  She continues the work that he so loved, though she tries to avoid making the mistakes that he had.  Dedication is a wonderful trait, but Alyshia has seen the folly of being too dedicated.

*Pet* Coral Urchin - This is a rather odd item, created by an aboleth with a strange sense of humor. He commanded his kuo-toan minions to bring him some of the life that lived in their home, and one of the things they brought him was a sea urchin. Amused by the spiky creature, he granted it intelligence, as well as some additional powers and kept it as an odd pet. When it grew old, he used a spell to convert it into a statue form, much like a figurine of wondrous power. When he died (of old age oddly enough), his goods were given to the resistance.

It appears as a spiky, white sphere about the size of a walnut when in figurine form. When commanded (the command word is "spike" in Undercommon), it becomes a fist-sized gray sea urchin. It is intelligent, and can converse in Common, Undercommon, and Aquan, though it has an odd sense of humor. It can fly at a speed of 40 ft., however it cannot go more than 500 ft. from the owner. The owner may "see" through its senses (it has blindsense out to 20 ft.), though they cannot use their own senses when using the urchin's senses. The urchin may be activated no more than 24 hours in a week, though they need not be continuous. If destroyed in figurine form, it is gone forever, if it is destroyed in urchin form, it immediately reverts and cannot be activated for a week.

Spike, awakened sea urchin
diminuative magical beast (aquatic)
Hit dice: 2d8+2 (16 hp)
Initiative: +2 (Dex)
Speed: 5 ft., 5 ft. climb, 10 ft. swim, 40 ft. fly (perfect)
AC: 18 (+2 Dex, +3 size, +13 natural)
Attacks: none
Damage: defensive only, see below
Face/Reach: 1ft/1ft
Special Attacks: Defensive spines
Special Qualities: Blindsense 20 ft., amphibious, share senses
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +3
Abilities: Str 2, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 14
Skills: Hide +14, Listen +6, Spot +6
Feats: Alertness

Amphibious: Spike can survive out of water for up to 13 hours. Dousing him in water can help him extend that two twice that much, but he must spend at least 4 hours immersed in water to replenish iteslf.

Defensive spines: Those that hit the urchin with a natural weapon take 1d2 damage from its spines.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 1, 2004)

Items for Alyshia:

Mithral chainshirt is now _+1 shadowed, silent moves_ - 8,500gp

_Serpentine Grace_ - as _gloves of Dex +2_ - 4,000gp.  These items appear to be black adamantine bracelets formed in the shape of a serpent.  Tiny chains extend from these to two elegant black rings on the first and fifth finger on each hand.

A wand of _web_ - 4,500gp
A wand of _cat's grace_ - 4,500gp
A scroll of _mirror image_ - 150gp
A scroll of _spider climb_ - 150gp

Upgrate _Dragon Biter_ to +1 _dragonbane_ rapier - (6,000gp)

_Coral Urchin_ - This is a rather odd item, created by an aboleth with a strange sense of humor.  He commanded his kuo-toan minions to bring him some of the life that lived in their home, and one of the things they brought him was a sea urchin.  Amused by the spiky creature, he granted it intelligence, as well as some additional powers and kept it as an odd pet.  When it grew old, he used a spell to convert it into a statue form, much like a _figurine of wondrous power_.  When he died (of old age oddly enough), his goods were given to the resistance.

It appears as a spiky, white sphere about the size of a walnut when in figurine form. When commanded (the command word is "spike" in Undercommon), it becomes a fist-sized gray sea urchin.  It is intelligent, and can converse in Common, Undercommon, and Aquan, though it has an odd sense of humor.  It can fly at a speed of 40 ft., however it cannot go more than 500 ft. from the owner.  The owner may "see" through its senses (it has blindsense out to 20 ft.), though they cannot use their own senses when using the urchin's senses.  The urchin may be activated no more than 24 hours in a week, though they need not be continuous.  If destroyed in figurine form, it is gone forever, if it is destroyed in urchin form, it immediately reverts and cannot be activated for a week.

*Spike, awakened sea urchin
diminuative magical beast (aquatic)*
*Hit dice:*  2d8+2 (16 hp)
*Initiative:*  +2 (Dex)
*Speed:*  5 ft., 5 ft. climb, 10 ft. swim, 40 ft. fly (perfect)
*AC:*  18 (+2 Dex, +3 size, +13 natural)
*Attacks:*  none
*Damage:* defensive only, see below
*Face/Reach:* 1ft/1ft
*Special Attacks:*  Defensive spines
*Special Qualities:*  Blindsense 20 ft., amphibious, share senses
*Saves:*  Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:*  Str 2, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 14
*Skills:*  Hide +14, Listen +6, Spot +6
*Feats:*  Alertness

*Amphibious:*  Spike can survive out of water for up to 13 hours.  Dousing him in water can help him extend that two twice that much, but he must spend at least 4 hours immersed in water to replenish iteslf.

*Defensive spines:*  Those that hit the urchin with a natural weapon take 1d2 damage from its spines.  

(5,325gp)

25 gp left over.


----------



## Zerth (May 2, 2004)

Zass'sk's items are fine and they're added to the CS along with some general background. More can be added, when the actual tie-in is decided.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 2, 2004)

Wow!  Those are some neat items.  I particularly like the idea of a sea urchin with a sense of humor.

As far as party tie-ins, would it be possible for Alyshia to have heard of the planned attack on the Darkstone mines?  If so, then she might try to sneak in to see what scrolls, wands and miscellaneous magic items she can "liberate" from the dragons.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

Dark Nemesis, Alyshia might be in a secondary group of Cagebreakers which would be sent to help the first group if all hell broke loose below.  However, let's say that you and one of your superiors, a drow woman named Kilvash, have a different task.  She is a Godeater, an auxilliry of the priesthood that uses the power of the dead gods to enhance their combative prowess.  She is uncanny in sensing diving power, and was sent with you to see if any parts of the dead gods (which resemble stone) were in the Darkstone Mine.  It's possible that Gardanax or his superiors have some of it, uncertain of its origin, but certain of its potential power.  And, of course, you have free reign to pick up anything else useful along the way.

Zass'sk - In your travels underground, you found a mine run by dragons.  Keeping to the shadows, not a day after you got there an assembly of mind flayers, skum, and a couple beholders showed up and attacked.  You're now just hidden in the midst of combat, far on the fringes, and shortly (though you don't know it yet) you're going to see a wererat guiding a group of gnomes and children of various races out of a crack in the wall and into the Underdark.  

How do those suit for tie-ins?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 2, 2004)

Sounds like a good tie-in to me!


----------



## Zerth (May 2, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Zass'sk - In your travels underground, you found a mine run by dragons. Keeping to the shadows, not a day after you got there an assembly of mind flayers, skum, and a couple beholders showed up and attacked. You're now just hidden in the midst of combat, far on the fringes, and shortly (though you don't know it yet) you're going to see a wererat guiding a group of gnomes and children of various races out of a crack in the wall and into the Underdark.
> 
> How do those suit for tie-ins?



Sounds good. Just tell me, when it's ok to begin posting and I'll be ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2004)

Zerth and Dark Nemesis, go ahead and post your characters in the Rogue's Gallery, if you would.  You'll be joining probably yet today.


----------



## Zerth (May 2, 2004)

All done here, Zass'sk is now in the RG thread.


----------



## Wrahn (May 4, 2004)

Whee...

I leave for a week and suddenly I am Mr. Popularity.

Anyway, First, How do you feel about Shades, evil characters and Ur priests?

Second, how do you feel about Druid and Warshapers?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2004)

Shades, evil characters, and Ur priests - nope

Druids yes, Warshapers no because I don't have that book.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2004)

Are we waiting on a poster?  Just checking, not rushing . . . in the middle of a dangerous fight (more than a little nervous).

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

Ack, sorry for the long time between updates guys.  I just realized I really can't just pull stats out of a hat for your NPCs and for the dragon, so I've been making them.  Your NPCs are in the RG, and I'll be finishing up Kelvarix later today, then posting.  Prepare for your doom!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 9, 2004)

Isida, how far is Alyshia and Kilvash from the other group of Cagebreakers?  Gotta figure out what range I am gonna be casting spells from!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

You guys are approximately 80 ft. from Ellimon and Guran, and Kelvarix is sixty feet from them.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 9, 2004)

Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2004)

Paxus, I finally included Grim's actions, sorry I missed you at first, my bad.

Wrahn, dude are you dead?    Just drop me a line and let me know what's up.


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

Isida,

With Improved Biofeedback going (2x Str bonus converted to Subdual - 14 points), how much was subdual and how much was real?

Just for visualization (and to try and stay alive) . . . How big is Kelvarix?  Is Kelvarix big enough to land a crush attack on me?  If so, did I get a Reflex save and fail (and did my Fate of One fail as well)?

Thanks! 
Keia


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 11, 2004)

Are there alternate spots open in this game?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

Ah a pertinant point Keia.  In that case 14 points of damage are indeed subdual.  Kelvarix isn't big enough for the crush, my bad (I'm away from my books and working off of a stat sheet), so you'll take 20 less points of damage.  So, 51 points of real damage, and 14 subdual.

Nac Mac Feegle, there are indeed some alterante spots, I'll put you on the list.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ah a pertinant point Keia.  In that case 14 points of damage are indeed subdual . . . So, 51 points of real damage, and 14 subdual.




Okay.  I think I'm confused tough.  Does Improved Biofeedback work on total damage for a round or per each attack?  I probably interpretted it wrong.  Either way, I'm happy to still be alive at this point!

Keia


----------



## Wrahn (May 11, 2004)

I am alive, but have a difficult time logging onto the boards.  For now, until I can get this straighten out, I am going to need to bow out.  Sorry.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 11, 2004)

Sorry about that Wrahn.  If you wish to e-mail me your moves for Aekir in the Vile game until you get this log-in problem sorted out, you could do that.  Also have you e-mailed one of the mods yet?  Piratecat or someone may be able to help you if the issue is on ENWorld's end.  

Keia - Note to Isida, read powers _first_, apply nearly-fatal dragon damage _second_.  You're right, the _improved biofeedback_ converts to subdual _each attack_.  Therefore Zykovian takes 9 real damage and 56 subdual.  I will try to be more clever in the future.  

Nac Mac Feegle, with Wrahn out, you're in.  I look forward to your character.    Also, I now own the Draconomicon, so options from that book can be taken advantage of, if desired, though I can't make any final judgements until I get back to all of my books on Friday.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## Keia (May 16, 2004)

Isida,

Your policy is a good idea, and something that I realize that I've done informally in my Stargate campaign.  I have no problem with it.  Keep up the great work 'cause I'm really enjoying this character and game.

Keia


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 16, 2004)

Any particular chargen rules I should know besides reading the thread's beginning?


----------



## Zerth (May 16, 2004)

I think it's good, if not essential, to have a clear policy how to keep the games progressing. It's frustrating, when games freeze only because some players have lost interest or are too busy and will not even bother to inform the DM about it.

Your games are always interesting and fun, Isida, and this will only make them better.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle - I put full character creation info in the first post, so I think that should answer all of your questions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Hey Zerth, I just noticed something.  Zass'sk is a lizardman with an ECL of 2, and then 8 monk levels, yes?  If you're doing it that way, then you're still one level short, as the ECL in this game is 11.


----------



## Zerth (May 16, 2004)

Lizardmen have two racial HD and LA +1, so they are effectively ECL 3. At least in 3.5, I don't remember if there's any change from 3.0.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Ah ok, I just didn't see that.


----------



## Velmont (May 16, 2004)

Your policy, it is fine with me. Better that than see it dying because of one person.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2004)

Okay, I'll either go a dwarven grappler (I could have about +30 to grapple ) or else a shadow elf (use the shadow template from manual of the planes) Ranger/Dragonstalker with a bow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Ok, now I just want to make a couple things kinda clear...  First normal elves are not terribly prevelent.  Many were killed outright in the draconic Ascension.  Ishmael, the Jester of Death that was played by Dr. Zombie was a good example of how to incorporate an elf into Vasorn.  Also you could be one of the roving elven bands that live on the fringes.  

There's not a terrible amount of planar activity, as the dragons basically cut off Vasorn from all the Celestial, Abyssal, and Infernal planes.  The transitive planes (shadow, ethereal, and astral) are still there, as are the inner elemental planes, but the others may as well as not exist.  So I would need a very, very good reason as to why your shadow elf character exists (there is a possiblity that some of the ancient elven wizards might have shifted their survivors to the Plane of Shadow in order to avoid detection, but Shadow Dragons still roam those planes, so it might be unlikely, but still possible).  

And the shadow template has some very, very nice abilities that one could get (regeneration for example) that would have to be evaluated on a case-by-case basis to come up with a workable level adjustment.  So, those are some things to keep in mind.

Now, as for the dwarven grappler, that could work quite well (unarmed combat became rather big when weapons' training was denied the "lesser races").  You could have escaped to the Underdark, could have been training in secret as a slave, might have been in a draconic arena like Gortag was, or something similar.  If it amuses you, I have made a grappling-based PrC that might fit your concept, and its in the PrC link in my sig (it's called the Isida Kep'Tukari, don't laugh I made it for a PrC contest where we had to make something based off of our screen name).  

So, those are some things to think about.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2004)

Well, I could probably think up a shadow-elf background (probably involving wizard parents and a plane-shift or two, I'd polish that out later).

Mainly, I'm just asking whether the party is lighter on melee or ranged combat.

What would be the EL for these abilities:
Fast healing 2
DR 5/magic
Planeshift 1/day (plane of shadow only).

Alternatively, if I didn't take any of the optional abilities, could I lower the EL?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Fast healing 2 is worth a lot.  A full troll with fast healing five is worth an ECL 11, so we're looking at an ECL around the 7-8 range, at the very least with the fast healing.  Probably around a 9 or so with all those immunities.  If you didn't take the optional abilities, or took ones that weren't quite so good, that would lower the ECL considerably.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Fast healing 2 is worth a lot.  A full troll with fast healing five is worth an ECL 11, so we're looking at an ECL around the 7-8 range, at the very least with the fast healing.  Probably around a 9 or so with all those immunities.  If you didn't take the optional abilities, or took ones that weren't quite so good, that would lower the ECL considerably.




Trolls get regeneration, which in my opinion is infinitely superior to fast healing.  Fast healing means that the party cleric doesn't need to spend spells on you, and boosts your effective hp by 2-10 times the per-round value, depending on combat length.  Regeneration allows you to laugh at many attacks that would otherwise be lethal; for example, a troll has next to nothing to fear from even a Great Wyrm white, unless it's particularly known for using acid or fire spells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Well, even so, Fast Healing is probably one of the nicest abilities in the game... aside from regeneration.  So call it a 5-6 ECL with the abilities he's already chosen, because they are extremely nice.  One of the quirks of Vasorn is that healing is a bit harder to come by with the death of the gods and all.  You probably noted that all the NPCs only have a single _cure moderate wounds_ potion... and they would use it only in a situation where it would be the difference between live and death.  Potions are harder to come by with most clerics only at half-effectiveness or less, comparitively.  

So with one person having fast healing it does kinda go against the atmosphere I was trying to build.  I'm willing to allow it for a price, as everything does have its price, but that was my reasoning behind it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

Fair enough; I agree that fast healing is certainly a nice ability, and if I'd noticed the lack of healing consciously, I'd have realized that amplifies the usefulness severalfold.


----------



## Manzanita (May 17, 2004)

This looks like a cool game.  I'd like to be alternative #1.  (unless you have an opening in one of your other games, Isida!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

I'll put you on the alternate list Manzanita.  I actually do have a couple of openings, though they're more for replacement characters.

One is for Life in Vein, an Arcana Unearthed game.  I wanted to get someone to take over Dougal DeKree's character Arakas the Astounding as I don't think he's coming back.  If you don't want to play him, I just introduced a blind faen seer that could use a player (there's a couple of interesting things that could be done with her, as she's pretty much as blank slate in terms of abilities right now, and I have some ways to compensate for her blindness).  Or I could work out something else.

Also in my 5th level AU game Stone Bones two players have gone AWOL.  Because this is a closed environment I would probably ask if someone could just take over one of the two abandonded characters.  You would be allowed to make some changes to them to suit your own style, and pretty much be allowed to play them freely.

Finally I have three slots wide-open in my Forgotten Realms game Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths.  Three players have simply stopped responding, and the people on the alternates list have yet to respond in two days.  As that game is in extreme danger of dying, I'm more than willing to kill off those characters or have them leave, so you'd be fairly free to bring in someone of your choosing (though see my most recent post for some suggestions that would be easier for me to incorporate).  

If any of those appeal, just post to those threads.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 17, 2004)

Hmm, perhaps I wasn't clear.

I was wondering what the EL would be for any ONE of those abilities.  Not all in one char, that would just against the rules (you get one from shadow template).  So I'm thinking, normal EL +2 for a shadow creature, if you take something good like healing it rises to +3 or +4.  Basically I'm wondering as to the EL of: A shadow creature which selected fast healing, a shadow creature who selected plane shift 1/day to the plane of shadow, and a shadow creature who chose none of the optional abilites.  I think I want to keep my EL below +4 if I can, because I want several levels of Dragonstalker.

Come to think of it, what if I just took evasion?  Would that let me stay at EL +2?

By the way, you said early on that you'd give a d8 HD for each EL level.  I'm assuming that comes with no BAB, saves, etc.  Am I right?

Another thing:  I'm wondering if we are fighting dragons or dragons' henchmen more.  A grappler has a little trouble grappling a dragon (I'd only have a 40% chance against an adult black dragon and they're the worst CR 11 grapplers).  Also, I'm just wondering where the party's weakness is, melee or ranged.

I have both characters ready.  I think I'd prefer the elven guy.

Out of curiosity, what's starting cash?  It said 33,000 somewhere, but most PCs have more than that.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 18, 2004)

I posted Eleth (Shadow Elf) in the rogues gallery, pending approval.

For cash, I just used about what everyone else had.

I just took standard shadow EL +2 for only having the evasion optional ability and forgoing my 8th level one.

Anything wrong with him?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Nac Mac, I just looked Eleth right now and he looks really good.  If you would be so kind as to bold those parts that need bolding, he would be perfect.  I like your background, your abilities and equipment look fine.

As for how to get you in, do you want to say that Eleth volunteered to help the mindflayers and skum lead the initial attack on Darkstone Mine?  Perhaps you got separated from your group in the confusion, and were just trying to get back.  Perhaps you found yourself trailing a young amethyst dragon and its four dragonkin retrievers.  And perhaps you saw the retrievers fall and the dragon's back to you...


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 19, 2004)

Okay, I'm still figuring whether to use him or my melee guy (I'll post him in the rogues gallery after I finish this).  Basically, is the party short on melee or on ranged combat.  I must admit I think I might prefer playing the dwarf, just for the fun of playing a dwarf that can grapple CR 11 dragons.  So that's my preference.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

I think we're in desparte need of an archer.  Gortag, Zykovian, and Zass'sk take care of the front-line stuff, while Grim and Alyshia are split magic and ranged combat.  A dedicated archer would leave them free to concentrate on magic and stuff more.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 19, 2004)

Okay, then Eleth it is.  I guess Tor the grappler will have to wait until another day (note to self, look for other PbP games to try him in, too good a character to waste).

Should I wait for an IC intro or just join in with Zazz'k's fight?

In general, Eleth will be traveling under the concealement of his shadowblend ability, so he'll stay at least 60' away from dragons (to stay out of blindsight).  When he attacks, he'll move in 30 ft. and rapid shot so as to get his sneak attack.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Isida,

In regard to your ooc post in the IC thread - I thought that Alysha was with us.  Didn't she cast Acid arrow on Kelvarix?  And I thought I had talked with her after the battle - or that she introduced herself.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 21, 2004)

I think what happened is that Alyshia did meet up with the group.  Then when you guys went down the tunnel, Kilvash and my char continued on our search for peices of dead gods.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, they were there, they did their thing, and then they left.  Quick in and out.  Hunt for pieces of dead god, pause to slay a dragon, go back to god-hunting, all in a day's work.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yeah, they were there, they did their thing, and then they left.  Quick in and out.  Hunt for pieces of dead god, pause to slay a dragon, go back to god-hunting, all in a day's work.





And yet . . . so casual sounding 

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Heh, I just wanted to make sure no one else was confused.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Heh, I just wanted to make sure no one else was confused.




Nope, thanks for clearing that up!  

Keia


----------



## Graywolf-ELM (May 21, 2004)

I'd like to sign on as an alternate in this game if you'll have me.  I'm looking around for another couple of games to keep me busy.  This looks like good fun.

I'm wanting to run a similar style of game for some friends.

Thank you,
GW


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Graywolf, got you down.  I'm glad you like Vasorn, this is my first trial run of this setting, so I'm interested to see what people are doing in it.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 22, 2004)

> Yeah, they were there, they did their thing, and then they left. Quick in and out. Hunt for pieces of dead god, pause to slay a dragon, go back to god-hunting, all in a day's work.




Wow... that makes my character sound cooler than what she is.

Isida, I don't know if you saw, but I just edited my post for Alyshia accordingly, instead of posting a second time.  Is that okay?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

That's cool, updating coming soon.  I assume Gortag will continue with the slaying until further notice.


----------



## Urbanmech (May 23, 2004)

I'd be interested in getting in as an alternate if that is still and option.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

Cool, I'll put you on the alternate list Urbanmech.


----------



## Velmont (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, sorry, havn't the time to go on the net for a short time... unusual of me, but it's happen.

Gortag is not a very original. His sunder is useless, his option is getting low  So, for now, he is healthy enough to continue figthing.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 23, 2004)

Right, then proceed with the smacking.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 24, 2004)

Question.  I could make Sssarendor the shadow wyrm who held Eleth as a slave (it makes some sense, as he would have been powerful enough to rule the entire area from the ascension on).  That might make some interesting story interaction between me and Zazz'k.  If that won't mess up the story I'll do that (I'll wait for a response here before I post IC).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

That would work.  And you would also know that he is scary beyond all reason and imagination.  Many of the traps around his lairs are those that blast the intruder with negative energy.  He has well over three dozen offspring, very powerful in their own right, as well as hundreds of half-dragon children.  He also has fifty dragonkith (normal people that supplicate themselves to a dragon and gain some draconic abilities, it's a PrC in the Draconomicon), as well as many shadow-tainted dragonkin in his stronghold.  He's a scary, scary dragon.  The only reason you did escape is that you were tending to out of his outer-lying strongholds at the time.  It would take people with many, many more skills and much experience to infiltrate Sssarendor's personal lair.  

You would also know Guran, one of the Sssarendor's sons that was born in the camps of the resistance when his preganant mother's caravan was captured.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

*Experience Points!!*

Now, some people have been with us longer... and everyone has fought different stuff, so XP is not going to be entirely equal.  Everyone started off with 56,000XP.  Please put your XP under your class on your character sheet.

*Grim* - 4080
*Alyshia* - 3078
*Gortag* - 3925 (that half-dragon was particularly nasty)
*Eleth* - 2260
*Zass'sk* - 2925
*Zykovian* - 4120


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2004)

In all the damage I have recieved, did you include my damage reduction form the armor (3/-)?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 25, 2004)

By the way, I finally got ahold of the Draconomicon.  I was wondering if I could mess around a little with my character using the new material I got.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

Gortag, nope I forgot.  You can take off... I believe it is... man I think you got hit at least 10 times or so, so call it 30 or something.

Nac Mac, which changes did you want to make?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 26, 2004)

Never mind, looked over them again, decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle, you know Thomas Hobbes in real life, yes?  Could you tell him that the Puppy Kicking PC game is back on and he needs to check into the new OOC thread?  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 28, 2004)

No problem.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

Isida,

In the latest post, I'm Zykovian   Kelvarix hopefully is having his fate determined by the dragon gods.  I'm satisfied with having all his stuff . . . but his name, of course  

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2004)

As far as items Zykovian is interested in, he would like a chance at the following:

*Metal-studded belt* - Belt of Dragon's [Giant's] Strength +4
 he would turn in his gauntlets of dragon might +2 for the resistance.
*Blue and red ankle wraps* - as boots of haste

And any of the dorjes or power stones but particularly (stones of identify, invisibility, and bend light, and the dorje of compression)

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey guys, can you tell me here, in game terms, what you guys want, and I can give you prices and availability?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 4, 2004)

Like I said, I'm pretty well off, all I'd want would be maybe getting my bow enchanted to be a bow of the mighty dragon hunter (it's already +2 Bane: Dragons dragonbone mighty composite longbow, I'd just be adding the 1 point of strength damage and the improved critical multiplier) and/or some greater dragonslaying arrows (the ones with the fort save at DC 23).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Arrows they can probably do pretty easily, so you're more likely to get them.


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

I assume that with the items I took from the hoard, I'm not going to get anything else, unless they offer.  

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

As I said, my shield isn't enchanted, so it would be a good thing to have one. It can be his buckler who is enchanted, maybe only plain +X, or having some fortification enchantment. Another thing that would be possibly interesting is an Animated large shield. Both would be interesting, but as Gortag said, he is no wizard, far from there, so he doesn't have a clue what to do. Just give him something like that, or a shield that you think may come handy to him.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 4, 2004)

Zass'sk is only interested in the *Skin of Nimbleness* from the hoard. Other than that, he is only asking for some potions, namely _enlarge person_, _mage armor_ and _barkskin_. And maybe a _masterwork potion belt_ along with the potions.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jun 4, 2004)

Sling bullets of Dragon Slaying would be nice; if those are pricy or unavailable, simply +1 Dragonbane bullets will do.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 5, 2004)

Any arcane scrolls or wands would be fine; it never ceases to amaze me how quickly I burn through spells.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok, Nac Mac gets 5 _greater dragonslaying _ arrows.
Paxus gets 5 _greater dragonslaying_ bullets.
Velmont's buckler goes to a _+3 bashing buckler_
Zerth gets the _skin of nimbleness_, 6 potions of _mage armor_, 6 potions of _enlarge_, and 6 potions of _barkskin +5_, and a masterwork potion belt.
Dark Nemesis, you get a _ring of wizardry I_.
Keia, you're good to go.


----------



## Keia (Jun 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Keia, you're good to go.




Works for me. Thanks!! 

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 7, 2004)

Great!  Thanks very much!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice, those'll come in handy later I'm sure.


----------



## Zerth (Jun 23, 2004)

Isida, I will not be around for the next five days, so don't wait for me during that time.


----------



## Keia (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey, I found the OOC thread - cool!!

I'm going to be a little busy the next week or so.  Looking to update my character by the weekend.  Just had a question on what was available for prestige classes (if any), buying down templates and the like, sources available for feats, additional equipment (if any), that sort of thing.

Keia


----------



## Zerth (Feb 21, 2005)

Zass'sk is updated to level 18. Didn't add new equipment, because I don't know if we get any.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

Go ahead and add new equipment, that'll be important.  

PrCs available from the sources listed in the first post, those of you with templates can assume you have 2,000 XP more than minimum for 18th level if you want to buy the cost down like in Unearthed Arcana.  Equipment, feats, spells, and powers and whatnot are available from the sources listed in the first post.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 4, 2005)

How much do we get to spend for additional gear?


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2005)

Isida,

I think I've figured out my advances and Zykovian would end up being a Psionic [2] Half-Sapphire Dragon [3] Rogue 2 / Fighter 11 (or similar).  Any ideas on an appropriate prestige class.

Also, I think I gain a few more psionic powers.  I was looking at Mind Blank (personal) 6th, Claw of Energy 4th, Energy Adaption 4th, and/or whatever you think is suitable.  

Looking forward to this!!
Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

Whatever the difference is between your current level and 18th.  That's how much gold you get to spend.

Keia, those power looks fine.  Have you looked at the Cerebral Rager?  Or the Voce Warrior?  Chakra Savant?  Crystal Proselyte?  Plangent? (All from Hyperconsciousness)


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Keia, those power looks fine.  Have you looked at the Cerebral Rager?  Or the Voce Warrior?  Chakra Savant?  Crystal Proselyte?  Plangent? (All from Hyperconsciousness)




I wasn't certain how many I had (either 9 or 13 powers), but I wanted to keep the same theme for the character.

As for prestige classes, I don't have Hyperconsciousness - though I have Mind Scapes.  I love the Crystal Proselyte as something that could happen to a half-sapphire dragon, but I don't think the d4 hit points and mage base attack will fit with my up front fighter motif.

What if we eliminate the most of the manifester levels and the good fort save, move to at least d8 hit points and fighter base attack?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok, go to Fighter BAB, eliminate good Fort save, and only have manifester levels at 3rd, 5th, and 8th.  And go with the d8 hit points.  Hows about that?


----------



## Keia (Mar 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, go to Fighter BAB, eliminate good Fort save, and only have manifester levels at 3rd, 5th, and 8th.  And go with the d8 hit points.  Hows about that?



Works for me.  The flavor is just amazing . . . It doesn't say that breaking the crystal can't be an accident . . . 

Imagine him finding a sapphire egg and it breaking / exploding on him (perhaps as it reacted to his nature).  The abilities start manifesting . . . his power grows, his sapphire nature that he's tried to hide comes out in spades . . . wow what a story!!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

If you want to write a story about it, I'd give you a prize.  And that would go for anyone.  If you want to write a story about what happened in the intervening time between now and the assult on Sssarendor, and it's cool, I'll give you something neat.  Anyone else stuck on equipment or feats or PrCs?

For that matter, is anyone but Keia and Zerth still with us?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm still with ya'll, Isida!  Just about done leveling Alyshia up[.  It's relatively straightforward: just seven more levels of Arcane trickster.  ^_^

-DN


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm still here, and the character is updated, except for EQ; I don't have a DMG, so I don't know quite how much I can buy.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 6, 2005)

Correct me, if I'm wrong, but I think the amount each of us gains for new gear is 374,000 gp. Will update Zass'sk inventory tomorrow.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If you want to write a story about it, I'd give you a prize.




I'll work on something, Isida.  I've got some great ideas floating . . . but work is kicking my butt right now.  I'll try for in a couple of days.

Keia


----------

